# Scottish Girls :Part 18



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the new home dakota 

hee hee I'm the first


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

i know im from Northern ireland but i wanted to join you ladies for chats if thats ok with you 

DH and i are travelling to see Prof Nelson at the ACU in Glasgow Royal so i am hoping that i will be able to pick up some hints and tips from you if im over here ! 


DH and i went to Glasgow for our consultation this week and were shattered after it. 
we did all the legal form filling, handed over all our blood test results and DH had another SA count - was always around 50-60 million once we had 113 million per ml but this time it was mearly 28million    we were a bit distressed at this count but the prof was happy with it as it is over the minimum requirement and as his volume and motility was good it made up for it. swings and roundabouts   

he said that since we were good candiates for IUI   - we are on NHS funded cycle number 4 although the 1st didnt count as it was abandoned. ... he said we were therefore suitable for IVF . 

my AMH reading came back at 15.3 - which the prof was pleased with especially  since it was taken 6 days i had just finished down reg thus he is recommending me for high responder drug package which is less ££££.  that is very welcome news indeed

the prof we incredably lovely   and took loads of time with us..  he didnt make me feel like a wally or bad for asking too many questions. DH was mainly quiet thoughout the consultation but said that he and teh prof exchanged knowing glances as i waffled on and on ! 

the prof stayed with us  until we had to dash for the plane home. he was very handsome as well i might add !  

he seems truely dedicated and well researched . i felt that he had truely reviewed our case and our personal circumstances this put me at ease and filled me with confidence in his approach. we werent just another case file iykwim? 

what was even better was that he was concerned that becasue we were going private that we hadnt been placed on the NHS list at home( i informed him that we were on that ball too) then he wanted to be sure that if we had private treatment it wouldnt count against us having nhs funded treatment at home. 

he advised us to go ahead with our next iui and give it another chance (- due to start down reg on the 2nd june  -)  and if that fails contact them with my next period. so i know he isnt in it for the ££££££. 

he advised we had a break between iui and down reg for ivf - no biological reason - just to get head in right place. 

because DH's results werent DREADFUL  (apart from disappointing count - hopefully a fluke) he thinks we could achieve this ourselves given more time. however i feel we havent even managed it in all these months that it is time to move on. but at least we are more inspired. 


is there a place on ff anywhere for anyone attending Glasgow royal ?


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

hi all bookmarking this


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!!

Just bookmarking, will do a proper post soon!!

Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

done a big post & then lost it!!!  so this one will be shorter now 

OTD for me tomorrow, into GCRM at 8am so I should find out soon after!  
I am absolutley terrified!!! 
Still hoping & praying like crazy, I honestly dont know one way or the other  but I'll be finding out soon enough   
I'll be back on tomorrow at some point with an update  

sasha - you can come spring clean for me babes, I've been a right lazy mare!  Hope you enjoyed the day with your DH 

laura - hope that feeling in your water is right hunni  Good luck for sat appt 

arcadia - hope you get on well on sat too 

bev - good to have you back luv 

snzk - we may end up unknowingly seeing each other at GCRM tomorrow, I'm there at 8am.....I'll be the one blubbering uncontrollably regardless of outcome  Good luck for your scan 

lisa - hols tomorrow hunni, weathers to be good over weekend, get that car out mrs!! 

lil - good luck for your MRI next week, hopefully after that you'll get an action plan in place for Jnr's arrival! The scan next week will be amazing. I'm so excited for you, its all so imminent now 

right folks I'm off to watch Britains Got Talent in my bed 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow Mrs R, will be on to check your news!!!

Weenster x


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi all,
just bookmarking the post.
catch up after tomorrow.

xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Mrs R.... One more sleep, can you believe it 
You've done great  
more          to get you through tonight and tomorrow morning.

lots of love and luck Sasha xx​


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I've not been posting lately- haven't been the best company. But I have been keeping up with your news and even managed to follow you to the new board. 

Mrs R- I have everything crossed for you and dh tomorrow. Have a good feeling for you    

Sasha- Hi thanks for the message and if you're offering any spring cleaning....  Any IUI news yet?

Hi BPJ2008- don't know about Glasgow as I'm a ninewells girl but it sounds as if you are in good hands. 

Laura and Arcadia-    for Saturday

Bev- Welcome home

Everyone else Hi and will catch up soon.


Well we went to PRI for our ERPC last week. It was horrid, the process itself was as OK as these things could be but the   s wouldn't let my husband stay with me. This is after all the information saying he could and us checking when we booked in for surgery.    They said as I was in a bay not a side room it wasn't appropriate for him to stay but it was alright to leave me crying by myself. 
Having said that it was a relief that it was over as I was dreading it. 
I just miss Norman 
It's awful I keep crying at random times. I think I'm Ok and the next minute I'm howling. I went back to work today hoping to be busy and not have time to think but all my classes have been covered so I was a real spare part and that's really not what I need.
I'm sorry Ladies you don't need my moaning I will try and be happier next time.
Kate


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya kate.... glad to see you back   .

So sorry to hear what you have went through   and as for not letting  dh stay with you . Something similar happened to me last yr when i was in hospital with the m/c, it was the lonliest night of my life and in the morning the nurse said your husband could have stayed with you   telling me 12 hours too late was no good though  

No news yet on the IUI though after being promised straight away it looks like aug before we will start. 
Still waiting on a letter, though giving the posty a break now   

luv sasha 
x


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Mrs R its 8am.. your probably just finding out im sending gooood vibrations to you cant wait to hear your news


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hi this is just a quick one, Chloe is doing really well hopefully not too much longer and we'll be home together!! 

Goodluck to everyone going through tx at the moment xx

sarah x


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Just a very quick post, just wanted Mrs R to know that I am thinking of you sending lots of        and    .

Praying for good news for you.      

Love
Laura


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi all,
hope you are all okay
Kate - so sorry to hear about your experience....sending you big hugs...
Mrs R - hope you got on good today.
Catch up soon.
Lorr.x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi girls....


What a lovely day today... loving the sunshine  gets me into  mode 

lorraine...how did you get on today hunni  

Mrs R..... i've still got my fingers crossed and hoping that no news is good news    

laura...how you been today   

sarah.... great news about little chloe. Hope you get her home sooner than you think  sounds like she's been doing great (had a wee nosey in the other threads that you post in   )  

Junnie....how's you?? things getting brighter for you  PND wise  

BJP...welcome, I will be attending the Royal shortly but a few other girls on here have more experience than myself   you could try the glasgow girls board for more info too. 

Lisa...you been out in your car all day   make the most of it girl 



how is everyone else doing?? 

luv sasha
x


----------



## laura0308 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi all,

Quick question to all those that attended GCRM.  We have worked out that we are going to be away on day 21 of my cycle but back before bleed could possibly start.  Will they let you do the day 21 injection by yourself.  DH is more than willing to inject he has injected cows so thinks it will be easy and my DS is type 1 diabetic so we are very familiar with needles.

Thanks alot girls.

Love Laura

PS Mrs R I hope your silence means your out celebrating but still keeping everything Xed for you.


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

so sorry its taken me so long to do an update girls 

I cant believe I am actually about to type this......... BUT..................


I GOT A BFP TODAY  

I am still in shock but we're absolutely delighted!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spent a lovely day at the seaside with DH trying to let the news sink in!!!!

Its still very early days for me so keep all those positive vibes & prayers going girls!  

Thank you to each & everyone of you for helping me & all the support 

Snzk - was that you I saw at entrance to GCRM  We were saying the lights were still on in the car? I was a complete blubbering, shaking mess  How did you get on today?

laura - no news was good news eh!  Give GCRM a call about the jab, they're great & will be able to answer your question 

sasha - I'm still in shock hunni, it seems to surreal!  weather's been fab, hope you've been soaking up the rays!!

sarah - hope you get chloe home soon

junnie - your good vibrations worked babes 

kate - thanks for such a kind post when you're having such a rough time, you're a star & I'm thinking of you lots as this is such a difficult time for you 

weenster - thanks for thinking of me 

Enjoy the weekend sunshine girls

Mrs R xx






Luv Mrs R


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

yeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

so so so so so happy for you & DH 



lots of love and wishing you a happy, healthy, 8mths and beyond xx
​


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sasha -       you're such a great FF


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Mrs R... I remember we were original cycle buds i am SOOOOOO happy for you words can not describe. I am sending you hopes wishes sticky thoughts and all that good stuff


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

ahhh Junnie bless you.....thanks a million luv


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Mrs R!!!!  Have been checking all day for your news!  Enjoy the next 8 months .......

Weenster


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

weenster, so sorry to have kept you all in suspense  We were aimlessly driving about after the news & somehow ended up down in Largs! 
Had a lovely day though & keep having to remind myself that it is happening

xxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

MRS R!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!! SO Happy for you        

sarah xx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats Mrs R you've made my day  
                                                                                                                                                     
Love Kate


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi mrs r
i am so so happy for you.......that is fab news. I am not sure it was me, i arrived at 8.30 with DP, we walk from train station. there was someone in when I got there but they weren't crying so I didn't think it was you....  i have fair hair and am 5'2, dp is dark and 6'2......
oh, I am so chuffed for you !!!

Lorraine.xx
ps: I don't know how to activate the email notification of a reply to the post....please help someone.....lol...i'll get the hang of it eventually....


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

lorraine at the top of the posts right hand side.....just click notify and then ok .... it will alert you via your email when you have a new post to read


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Well another beautiful day, hubby has been working since 5am   will need to wait and see if he's not too tired to doing something nice when he comes home around 3pm. In the meantime I am going to do some cooking and I'm contemplating heading over to tesco's to get doggie shampoo and give my 'girl' a nice bath, (hopefully cool her off a bit, this weather is murder for huskies   ) then head down to my mum's to sit in her garden.

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather too and has a fab wkend.

Mrs R....bet your still on                         

Lorraine...how did you get on yesterday 

xx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to say hope you have a lovely weekend. DH and I are running away from it all and are taking the car and a tent (for emergency only) -not sure where we are heading but hope it's sunny and there aren't too many midgies.
Take care 
Kate


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Kate, Have a lovely warm and stressfree weekend


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

kate have a lovely wkend


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
i hope you are all going to enjoy a nice weekend in the sunshine. I got on fine yesterday. Follies now measuring 12-15. to take menopur today and tomorrow then back to GCRM on monday morning for scan/bloods. Expecting to take release injection monday and booked in for EC on Wednesday....OMG.....I am so something....not sure.....excited, terrified, happy, anxious...the list is endless....lol
sasha- i agree, the heat is murder for our huskies too....i hosed them down this morning and one of them is lying in a paddling pool...lol

take care all....
Lorr.x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Bookmarking ladies

Mrs R FAB news well done

Lorraine good follies way to go you  

whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya lorraine, 

Good results with the follies...good luck for monday hunni, hope it goes well   
Mishka got hosed down several times today...she loves it  my mum has promised the paddling pool for her tomorrow   

sasha
xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks everyone for all the sweet messages  You're all so lovely & I would honestly have cracked up these past few yrs if it hadnt been for you all 

well the news still hasnt quite sunk in, feels so surreal after almost 5yrs & 3 TX's......its kinda like an outer body experience  We are both delighted though!!!!!
Still not feeling preg.....boobs jst a bit tender & still got the feeling in tum like I've done a million sit ups  Roll on all the preggie symptoms 
our parents are chuffed to bits cos we're both only children so it makes it all the more special for them.
its so hard to keep  .....I want to scream it from the rooftop 

whippet - thanks mrs....how you doing? hows your little bundle of joy getting on?

snzk - its all coming along nicely for you. It couldnt have been you that I saw then  Good luck for scan & blood tomorrow  Hope all goes to plan for EC on wed 

kate - hope you & DH are having a lovely weekend together, certainly the weather for a bit of escapism     

sasha - hope you've been soaking up the rays & persuaded DH to do something nice yest 

lil - how you doing pet? are you surviving with this heat & your big bump? Good luck for the MRI & the bonus scan 

how are all the other lovely SG's? 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Mrs R...have they given you any indication on dates for a scan You keeping it quiet until after ur scan? Must be so so hard to keep  


Hope everyone is making the most of the sunshine again today....i'm away out now to enjoy it  

luv
sasha
x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

GCRM are going to give me an early preg scan on 23rd June when, all going well, I should be jst over 7wks 

I'd luv to be telling everyone right now but feel it is waaaaaay to early!!!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R good to see the lovely Marco struck again so so pleased for you. Margaret doing great having her naming ceremony next week when she will be 5 months to the day. There is not a day goes by that we do not thank god for her. She giggly and loves nonsense. Having a nap the now so need to dash to try and get barby stuff organised when getting chance. Wonder how many passengers you have on board  

whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Mrs R.....WOW 23rd of june aint so far away   hope your keeping well 

Whippet...wee margaret sounds just lovely, I like mischievous LO's  

SNZK... hope all goes well tomorrow, will be thinking about you       

sasha


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sasha - cant wait for the 23rd!!!! 

whippet - GCRM are jst fab arent they!  Cant believe Margaret is 5mths already!  god thats gone quickly! what you doing for her naming ceremony? she'll get spoiled rotten! hope you enjoyed the BBQ!

where is everyone else? ......hope you're not all sunburnt 

I'm trying to get back to some sort of normality now, I'm sure work later this afternoon will have me grounded again!! 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Mrs R!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!            


Roll on 23rd June for your scan!!!!

Hw is everyone today? Im off on holiday this week! thank god, its such a fab day today, goign to do my herb bit in the garden

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh Mrs R the tears are running down my face just now.  I'm so happy for you.  I'm sorry I haven't been on to congratulate you before now but been away visiting friends over the weekend but I've been   and sending you lots of  .    I'm sure you and DH would have been floating on air on Friday and Largs is as good a place as any to spend some time getting your head round things.  Just think of all the lovely family days out you can have there to remind yourselves.  Roll on 23rd June for your scan.  We only told our parents when we first found out but it was lovely being able to share it with them and having the extra support at that time was invaluable.  Now just enjoy for the moment, take it easy and try not to panic too much over the next few weeks - it's just a difficult waiting for your scan but it's all so worth it in the end.

Lots of  

Lil


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
thanks to you all for the messages of support. I got through today not probs. Follies now 21-25. Waiting on call to determine what time I have the HCG injection tonight, booked in for EC on Wed at 7.30am ....
Lorr.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Fab news SNZK!!! 

Enjoy your drug free day tomo!!!!

Its so hot today, por dog wont stop panting, she has only been in the garden too, god knows what she will be like when i take her out!! 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrs R – just looked at posting today – that is absolutely FAB FAB FAB news.  Well done you.  A Huge CONGRATULATIONS.

Hi everyone else.  Speak soon.  At work so cant write long posting.  Its roasting here again today – just pity at work.  Axxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS MRS R, YOU'VE DONE IT, WELL DONE TO TOO MR R[/fly]

Sorry only got to read now, am so very happy for you, now just the wait until the 23rd, roll on the 23rd then.

Sending loads of      

Lv
Bev


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey Lisa, thanks.... had the HCG jag at 7pm tonight....no more jags...yeh ha !!!! Roll on wednesday....
Lorraine.x


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lorraine good luck for wednesday  

whippet x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Lorraine, good luck for Wednesday!!!!!             

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls 

not too much to report with me, taking things quite easy & still trying to get my head around my bfp 
not feeling too much different, tender boobs & feeling tired early evening but that could be the hot weather  I'm now patiently waiting til the 23rd Jun for my early preg scan  

Bev, Aiky, lisa & Lil ......  thanks girls 

lorraine - happy jab free day & good luck for EC tomorrow   

lots of luv Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hi everyone, hope ur all ok....

Just wanted to say goodluck to lorraine for tomorrow        hope EC goes well for you hunni. Will be thinking of you and looking forward to hearing your good news   

sasha


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello Ladies,
Just a quick one.

Lorraine- Good luck for tomorrow. Everything crossed for you   

Mrs R- How's cloud 9 ?? 

Sasha- Your a star- hope the postie is heading your way soon   

Everybody else- hope you are well and enjoyed the sun this weekend  

We were heading away from it all but only managed the next town before the free spirit left me and we headed home for a great weekend in the garden. DH is a kiwi and said we should get a paddling pool, sit in it and drink beer. ASDA provided the beer and a paddling pool that would comfortably fit 2 toddlers so it was cozy but I can recommend it  
We also went to the beach which I'm sure is good for the soul and I managed a whole 2 days without crying- which is definitely progress.

Just want to say thank you all for your support. It's been a tough time and I'm not out of the woods yet but you guys make it easier and I appreciate it. 
Thanks 
Kate


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls  

just done a fairly big post and lost it    so this will be a little shorter  

kate.... WOW your paddling pool does sound intimate but lots n lots of fun    
Glad to hear thngs are getting brighter for you hunni, take each day as it comes  

Mrs R.... Make the most of the relaxation and pampering for the next 8 mths  that'll all change when your a mummy and running around after your baby/babies    

snzk...thinking of you hunni       

lisa...how's the hols going  done anything nice so far? what kind of doggie do you have ??  



Weather isnt too bad today.... done sunbathing now though and thinking    i better get on with the painting that i wanted to do  

Still nothing in the post for me, getting on my nerves now coz it's been almost 2mths since our consultation and still no letter, might   phone them today, think it's bothering me coz AF arrived yesterday and well another month of disappointment  suppose i will only have about 2 more then i'll defo be starting tx, just feel like i'm wasting month after month. 

How's everyone else 

sasha


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Well ended up calling the hospital, what a waste of   time.  

Same woman, just back her holidays and she has 'three and half cabinets of work to get through' (poor her eh?)  and apparently we will probably get our letter next week, though I wont hold my breath.

Told us the same old story about how the waiting list is 13mths (was previously 12 at our consultation) and it's backdated so we will defo be starting in Aug, should get appt through in july for bloods etc... 

I know it's only another month or 2 but it's just frustrating that they can't even post a letter that was typed up on the 6th of May    

It's depressed the hell out of me all day  

Sorry for the rant.

Sashabasha


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sasha,   on the woman!! You are sarting the same time as me!! im down for August too,, we can be cycle buddies!!  

Fred, paddling pool sounds good  How are you?

Hello to everyone!!

Well todat put the car in to get the seats fixed and the garage ordered the wrong parts!! SO picked it up again, going back in tomo, been clearing out the kitchen cupboards today and cleaning the bathroom, done the garden at the start of the week, so been kept busy, in a good way though!! 

Got another wedding on Friday, so fake tan will be getting done tonight 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi there can I join you all,

In between tx.
Hi Mrs R - How are you bet you can't wait for scan to come.x

I have review appointment at gcrm 11 June so hopefully will be able to make a decision then about what to do next. DH not keen to try again unless they can offer us something to increase outcome as he says he cant bear to see me go through the disappointment again (think I may have shouted at him at wkend oops)!

Anyway hope everyone is well and look forward to getting to know you all.
xx


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey,

Mrs R - A huge CONGRATULATIONS, I am so happy for you.        

The 23rd will be here before you know it.

I know Ive never posted on here for ages and Ive been trying to keep up with how everyone is getting on although there are so many of you now.
I hope everyone is keeping ok.

Take Care
Love Suzy
xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi,
well, EC went as planned yesterday, 6 eggs collected. Devastated this morning, only 1 fertilised normally.
     go back tomorrow afternoon when they will confirm if transfer should go ahead...
sorry ladies....i'm going into hibernation today...felling really low...trying to focus that we have 1 and it might be a good one. this is our only chance at ICSI....   for a miracle.....
Lorr.xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya lorr....

So sorry to hear only 1 fertilised for you hunni....BUT it only takes 1 
      that they manage to transfer this wee one for you    

Keeping everything crossed for you  

sasha


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Lorraine - sorry to hear you so down but Sasha's right it only takes 1.  You hibernate all you like hun but remember we're here for when you need us.  Sending you lots of   and will keep you in my  .

Lornam41 - hi there and welcome to our board.  You'll find the girls here wonderful - they've certainly kept me going through the traumas of IVF.  Heard lots of good reports about GCRM so fingers crossed for your treatment.  I see you're about the same age as me (although I'm 42 now).  You're never too old to try (in fact my Obstetrician asked me yesterday if we had any more frozen embryos and wondered if we would be trying for another after this little miracle gets here).

Kate - good to hear you and DH are pulling together.  It will get better - promise.  I like your paddling pool idea but at the moment I think I'd need a crane to get in and out.

Mrs R - howz you Mrs.  Still enjoying your news I hope and not worrying too much about your scan.  Roll on the 23rd.

Well I've had some good news at last this week.  MRI scan was unchanged from 3 weeks ago and Cardiac Doc has discharged me back to my local hossie for a natural delivery (ouch) - what a relief.  Saw Obstetrician yesterday and there's no indication at this stage for an elective c-section and the hope is Junior will play ball now and arrive by his due date.  If not, I'm booked in to be induced the week after I'm due (they don't want me hanging about to long at my age).  Can't say I relish the though of that but I'll be trying my best to encourage Junior to be here sooner rather than later.  Just need to get my head round the fact that it'll be the big 'push' now and not a section.  They won't let me labour for too long either though, so fingers crossed there are no forceps needed either.

Lots of   to everyone.

Lil xxx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

LIL i cant belive your due already!! and im praying for you for a fast delivery... not 38 hours like me 

Lorraine... it does only take one i know thats hard to accept right now... im    that it will be ok


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

jst lost a mammoth post!!!


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello everyone, this one will be shorter now......

well its 19 more sleeps til my scan!!!!!  .......and counting!!!!
Still not feeling any great difference.....boobs are tender, tummy is quite bloated, a few wee twinges here & there, tired by 9pm & now getting increased discharge .....ahh the joys!!! 


lil - fab news you're getting to go for the au natural birth mrs!!  Get curry munching, floor scrubbing & a bit of hows yer father!!!     

lorraine - good luck for tomorrow babes, I know having only 1 is disappointing but I'm keeping everything crossed that its gonna be one of the best   

suzy - thanks luv  luvly to 'meet' you! What stage you at jst now with TX?

lorna - luvly for you to come join us on here  Hope you get on well on the 11th at your review, hopefully they can suggest something new to try  Who have you been predominantly dealing with at GCRM?

lisa - our professional wedding goer!  where is the wedding this weekend? I've got one on the 20th at Dunblane Hydro  Hope you got your car seats fixed! If you fancy popping down you can make a start on cleaning my house??  I'm on a housework strike for next 8mths   

sasha - you're right to let off a bit of steam luv, you've been sooooooo patient! Its not too much longer to wait & as the HP (or is it heinz) advert says " the best things come to those who wait" 

kate - you're being so strong & brave  This is obviously gonna take a long time to get over but as long as you & DH stay close & have fun weekends like that one you's will get there. We're always here if you need us 


hello to all the other lovely SG's 

Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

lorraine hang in there honey will pm you

whippet x


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Lorraine   Try to stay positive- I know easier said than done but    this is your 1    

Mrs R-   Glad you're taking it easy. Soon it will be 18 sleeps. 

Lil- Glad to hear your good news  

Lorna- Hi 

Hi to everyone else- hope you are well


Well I had a very welcome day off today as my school is a polling station. Went to see an accupunturist this afternoon and she seemed quite positive that she can help increase our fertility when we are ready to think about trying again. Not sure what I was supposed to feel with wee needles in my tummy, wrists and ankles but hey it's worth a whirl   Particularly after your success Mrs R  
DH and I are trying our run away again this weekend but instead of the tent we have booked so tomorrow we are heading off to stay in a castle in Dingwall    wonder if they'll let us take the paddling pool  

Anyway take care and love to all  

Kate


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi all just to let you know me and Chloe got home on Tuesday ! xx

sarah x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone 

My mum & dad are taking me out for lunch today  Could get used to all this spoiling  Then this afternoon I've got acupuncture so a nice day ahead is planned!
Nothing much on the agenda for the weekend, what you all up to? 

sarah - thats brilliant you've got your little princess home with you. Bet you're in a wee routine already & luvin every minute of her being home. Cant wait to hear all about her when you have more time, luv to you both xx

kate - I'm still lying in bed this morning so yeak I am taking things easy  I've jst watched the repeat of big brother from last night & now I'm onto jeremy kyle    how sad am I?  Where did you go for your acupuncture babes? I always feel quite relaxed when I'm there even with all the needles  Your weekend plans sound fab.....one extreme to the other.....paddling pool in garden to a Castle in Dingwall.....it sounds amazing. Hope you's have a great time, you deserve it 

lorraine - have you heard anything hunni? I've been thinking of you   

catch up again soon ladies
Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 


Sarah fab news!!! Cant wait to see more pics!!

Mrs R, im off to Balbirnie House tonight for this wedding  so it should be good!! Dont know anyone that will be there as its dh's directors wedding, alhtough af showed up this mornign so tummy is really sore now 

Lil, cant belive you are due so soon!!! 

Lorraine good luck, it does only take one        , shows that that one is a little fighter, take care

Hi Lorna, good luck with your review appt, hope it goes ok

Hello to everyone, hope you all have fab weekends!!! 

Well im away to jump in the shower and get this fake bake off, what did evrryoen think of BB last night, there are some odd ones there!!

Lisa xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Morning girlies.....

Lisa.... have a fab time at the wedding .....are you sure your not a professional wedding crasher..like the film   
Hope the tan looks good. I think BB was like a freak show to be honest   will see who gets in and decide whether it's worth watching...  Looking forward to being cycle buddies  

Mrs R.... 4 girls in work have been/are pregnant within the last year and all were very tired for the first 12 weeks. So looks like your preggie symptoms are kicking in   hope you have a lovely lunch and the accu goes well 


Lil....great news, hope bubs appears sooner ranther than later, take care    won't be long Mrs  

Sarah..... excellent news about chloe, bet your glad she's home....you'll be out and about showing her off too now   and quite rightly so   Hope to see more pics soon  

Kate....hope you have a fab wkend hunni and enjoyed your day off from work 

lorna.... welcome and best of luck for your review appt  

snzk.... been thinking about you hunni   your little one is being put back     

I'm off to edinburgh this afternoon...my mum has an appt there this afternoon. Out tomorrow night as my sis graduation day is tomorrow and all the family are going out for dinner to celebrate. off sunday and back to work on monday  totally not looking forward to going back...have been looking for a new job whilst off but not alot is out there, also reluctant to leave until i've had tx coz i know they will be ok with time off etc..... 

have a great wkend everyone 

luv 
sasha


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sarah, that's wonderful news to hear you've got your precious bundle home at last.  Enjoy every minute of her and keep us up to date when you can.  

Mrs R, the first few weeks are exhausting.  What with all the stress of the 2WW, the exhilaration of your wonderful news and now the hard work begins cos' your little bean is developing all its little organs and important bits just now and you need to stay healthy and stress free to help that process along.  Sounds like you've got it all in hand though.  Get plenty of rest.  The tiredness does fade (a bit) after 12 weeks.  Enjoy all the pampering you can get - your family will be enjoying being able to spoil you at this time anyway.  

Kate, I'm sure the hotel won't mind if you take your paddling pool with you.  You'll just have a hard job keeping the other residents out!  

Lorraine, still got you in my   hun.    

Lisa, enjoy your wedding.  

Junnie, the midwife and consultant both assured me on Wed that everything would run smoothly - I'd pop into hospital before my due day, sneeze, jnr would arrive quickly and almost pain free and I'll be having my tea and toast in no time (I wish).  Needless to say I'm holding them both to that scenario and if it doesn't happen that way there will be big trouble.  

Hope everyone else has a fun weekend lined up.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,
sorry for keeping you all in suspense....went straight to bed after clinic and just woke up !!!
So, we arrived still not knowing if ET would go ahead. Embryologist (Claire) explained that it was 2 cells yesterday and they hadn't looked today. She said they would get me ready to transfer stage before checking. Lucky us...she smiled and said it was a 'good 4 cell' now and they would transfer. So our little fighter was transferred at 2pm today. Go back 18th June so the dreaded 2ww is upon us. Trying to stay calm and not stress. Keeping a positive mind and just   and having     ....

thanks all for your continued support. will catch up later...still really tired.

xx Lorraine.


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorr...... what a little fighter indeed   Soooooooooooooooo happy the transfer went ahead for you both and little bubs...

keeping everything crossed for you hun....it does only take one and looks like this wee one aint gonna give up on you either  

loads and loads of ....
                                        
and not forgetting those sticky vibes too.

Feet up and relax, get ur hubby walking those doggies  

lots of love and luck 

sasha
xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

jst checking in to see how you got on lorraine......glad you're now reunited with that special embie.
sending you lots of luv, luck & sticky dust these coming weeks
         

lil - I'm obeying your orders & having an early night tonight!!!! PJ's & my new duvet.....heaven!!! 

sasha - you've got a busy weekend hunni, how was edinburgh? enjoy your sis's graduation celebrations tomorrow, have a wee vino for me!!!  Lunch was good.....some nice ciabatta, oil, balsamic & Olives for starter followed by delish thinh pizza with Cajun Chicken, Sweetcorn & Mushroom topping!!!! Yum Yum. Acupuncture was great too.....had a wee cheeky 20min snooze! 

lisa - enjoy the wedding tonight, sounds v.posh!!!! Numb the AF pain with some vino, voddie or whatevers on offer!! 

Having early night, contemplating watching BB but know I'll end up addicted regardless of the crapiness of it  Never seen so many complete weirdo's under one roof.....very intriguing though 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!!

Well what a nightmare i have had since Fri!! Found out Friday afternoon that our holiday that we were going on was no more as we were with ScotTravel and they went bankrupt, so all weekend we ahve been looking for a holiday for the same dates, we are not gtting the money back for a few months, so didnt want to spend too much, but we couldnt get the same deal anywhere else, so went to Thomson today and after 2 hours searching, we had a choice of 3!! Turkey for 1700quid for a not that a nice hotel up a mountain or Italy which ws the same, the last holiday was 1900quid All inclusive to wait for it Dominican Republic, so guess what we chose!!!   for only 200 more we are off there!!!! WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO i cant wait  

Enough about me 

Mrs R, how was your duvet day? I felt like having one of them today, but was doing the above, im back to work tomo the wedding was fab, was drowning my sorrows after finding out we had no holiday

Sasha, how was Edinburgh, i love it there!!

Lorraine, fab news!!!!            now the torture begins, the dreaded 2ww          

Hello to everyone!! hope you all had good weekends!! Cant wait for The Apprentice tonight 

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hey lisa.... Glad you had a nice time at the wedding 

Where abouts in Dom Rep u off too I've been twice and if you want a chill out holiday then Dominican is great  Shame though that ur not off to Turkey...love it there too, thats where i'm going this summer 

Edinburgh was good though we weren't quite in the city this time, in a place called Currie...was so lovely, when my mum was at her appt we went a drive upto the Pentland Hills, was so nice 

Looking forward to the Apprentice too...can't wait, hope kate wins  

Lorraine...how you coping with the 2ww hunni? still got everything crossed for you        

Mrs R....Your lunch sounded fab  Sis's grad nite was good, went to the 'living room' in Glasgow...meal was lovely and had loadsa cosmo's...mmmm yum  

Back to work for me tomorrow.....the joys eh?  

take care 
xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sasha, we are off to Playa Dorada, its a holiday village thing, looks massive, and the beach looks gorg, want to a few trips. Was looking forward to Turkey, maybe next time

Sounds like you had a fab time in Glasgow!! 

I think Yasmina might win tonight 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

lisa....I think she'll win too to be honest but would prefer kate  

I was in playa dorada last year, stayed at the Iberostar Costa Dorada. Was a good holiday, not much in playa dorada. just local shops but no need to leave your hotel they have so much going on  Our fav trips were a catamaran trip, dolphin swim (my fav of all ) and shark swim (least fav, but DH's fav   )  You'll have a great time


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey all,

Mrs R  - hope you are doing well and taking it easy.
Sasha - currie is lovely, i used to live not far from there, my mums friend still lives there. Had many a walk with dogs up the pentlands. I am hanging in there. Still cramps but not as sore now. Can't believe I slept for over 15hrs....didn't even get up to P...haha
Lisa...what a carry on about your holdiay, I did see the company on the news and thought what a shame for all those people booked or already on holiday. Glad you got something sorted.
Lil...thanks for the support.

Thanks to everyone for the support. I am trying to stay really positive. Started the gel on saturday and have an injection of pregnyl to get tomorrow. Decided to bring forward my holidays so off work for the next 2wks. DP is also on holiday so will enjoy some time out.... 

I am hoping the cramps are normal symptoms but really I've had then since EC. think it is more a muscular cramp than anything else...

well, I know I said I had 15hrs sleep but I am still tired so going to have an early night.

take care and all sending you all my best....before I go  mad during this dreaded 
   
xx Lorr.


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all.

Glad to hear you are taking it easy Mrs R, good signs that your tired etc.

snzk: Glad your doing well and taking care of youself,  stay positive during your 2ww    

glad you got your holiday sorted,  we haven't even thought about holidays this year - treatment has taken care of all our free time.  Was considering Ireland as I hate flying and don't want to get too stressed.

well had a complete blow out last night was at my Aunt's ruby wedding .  Spent all of today on couch feeling so sorry for myself, but was so worth it, think I really needed to let my hair down after last few weeks. 

anyway off to bed now as got early start tomorrow.

xxxx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi all  

Lorraine- Great news about the ET       that your wee bean sticks. Glad to hear you are taking some time off. Be good toyourself and dh and try not to go too   during the 2ww.    

Mrs R- just take it easy and look after that wee bean. When is your scan??

Sasha- Sounds like a good break- hope it's not too sore going back to work tomorrow  

Lisa- Sounded like a bit of a holday nightmare but the dominican republic sounds fab   ( soooo jealous) When are you off?? After the mc we booked a week in France next month- think I'd rather come with you  

Lorna- Sorry to hear about the blow out but we all need to let off steam every so often. Hope you feel better  

Sarah- Congrats on getting Chloe home   . Are you settled into a routine? Would love to see new pics  

Lil-How's it going?? When are you due?? Not long to go now  

Hi to everyone else 

We had a lovely weekend away. The hotel was a lovely old castle- a bit worn but loads of character. We didn't get the haunted room 8 but plumbing made some wierd and wonderful noises so we wondered if the green lady visited us   Went to Cromarty yesterday and had a wee walk and a huge meringue   
Not such a good day today- I am a bit flat as we would have been 12 weeks tomorrow and on the verge of shouting our news from the rooftops   Here's hoping tomorrow's a better one. 

Well I'm off to bed but   to everyone
Take care

Kate


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Sasha, fancy doing to outback jeep thing, we swam with dolphins when we were in Mexico, so prob wont do that again, we prob wont leave the resort as its huge!! Im glad Yasmina won last night, she done really well

Kate, sounds like a lovely hotel, which one was it? We stayed at Fernie Castle a couple of years ago, i was so good!!   to you, France is fab, where you going?

Lorna, how is the hangover? I had one esterday, not fun at all 

Lisaxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi everyone 

hope you all had a good weekend, I'd a nice quiet time with DH  Fri night watched TV, Saturday went out & done a spot of shopping & DH took me for a nice lunch, went to visit friends sat night & yesterday we or rather DH, done loads of housework  and then we treated ourselves to a nice chinese takeaway in time for the Apprentice final! 

I'm feeling ok, jst the same really.....bit more tired, sore & heavy feeling boobs, increased discharge, bloated tummy , a few aches & twinges and depending what I eat I'm sometimes having heartburn. I know its sad & I may regret saying this..... but I'd luv to wake up feeling nauseaous  I think in a funny way it'd give me some reasssurance 

Anyway enough of my babbling 

lil - hope you're doing ok, its another week closer to Jnr arriving  Everytime I log on now I'm half expecting to see a 'babys arrived' post from you!! thinking of you loads 

lisa - thats a shame you were a Scottravel customer but I'm so glad you got another one sorted!!! I'm sure the Dominican Republic will be fab!!!! You were right to drown your sorrows after the holiday news, hangovers never get any easier though 

kate - I'm doing ok, thanks for asking. My scan is Tues 23rd June but I'm poss going to ask if theres any chance it could be brought forward to Fri 19th June.....DH is maybe having to work away the week after so I'll see what they say. Glad you's had a nice time at the Castle, weather wasnt too bad plus you've still got Oh la la Francias to look forward to  Hope you're feeling bit better today 

lorna - maybe a wee holiday will do you the world of good hunni  You can let your hair down every night!! Although Boooooo to the yukky hangovers!  Keep your chin up mrs!! 

sasha - ahhhh good old Cosmo's ..... now I am jealous!!!!!  Sounds like a good weekend!!! Hope its not a culture shock going back to work! Apprentice was fab.....thought Kate would win so I was quite surprised about Yasmina, good last episode & I had to watch " You're Hired " as well 

lorraine - hope you're surviving the 2ww so far   

how is everyone else? 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Mrs R I also love waking up feeling nauseaous      

Lil, hope your doing okay,

Sorry girls thats my post it such a lovely day here in Fife, got to make the most of it, rare as they are  

Lv
Bev


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi girls  


SNZK.... How you coping hunni  Great you've got hols and with DP too  Been thinking about you alot lately..         

Lisa.... Apprentice was fab  both girls done well, but had a soft spot for kate so kinda wanted her to win. We done the 'monster trucks ' in dominican if that's what you mean...good way of seeing the locals way of living  You'll have a blast anyhow....Rum over there has some kick in it...if you think you've had bad hangovers here wait til you've sampled some of their lethal concoctions  

Mrs R..... cant believe thats a week and a half since your announcement...it's flying in  does it seem that way for you  Have you asked about moving your scan appt forward  


Lil...how are you hunni  Not long now 

Kate...sounds like a fab wkend  bet you can't wait to go to France... we went a couple of yrs back to the South, a place called St Raphael ....got to visit Cannes, Nice and St Tropez, as they were all only a hours dive away   We had a great time  

Lorna...glad to see you 'let your hair down' sounds like you needed it  take care  

Saze... How's mummy Sarah doing  and little chloe   

Hope everyone else is ok....sorry if I missed you

Back to work for me today, wasnt as bad as I thought it would be but reckon I will be  going  by the end of the week (tho off thurs/fri) working the wkend  

take care

sashabasha
xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sasha I did ask about moving my scan forward.....GCRM said I could if I wanted but I'd be bringing it forward by 5dys & it'd mean that it might not be as clear  Spoke with DH last night & we've decided jst to leave it on the 23rd, he's going to speak to his work today.
Scan will be happening exactly 2wks time right now!!!    
Time for me seems to be standing still hunni  I keep thinking every morn I wake up that we're another day closer but I was I had a fast forward button like Adam Sandler does in that film Click  
Dont you be working too hard!!!! Anything planned for your dys off? 

Bev - weathers been nice over this way too, hope you've been doing nice stuff with little Cody 

I'm off for acupuncture at lunchtime & then shopping.....need to find either a cheapie dress for this wedding next weekend or else some bright coloured accessories to go with a black dress. The lovely dress I'd originally bought from Monsoon has had to go back  tum is still quite bloated & it was looking nippit on me now  

catch you all again soon 
Mrs R xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

quick post-

josh is  teething its a nightmare mum and babe are in tears daily he wants no food no sleep etc


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Junnie, you are not alone, Cody is just the same   hang in there 

Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls, glad to hear your all doing OK.

Mrs R - don't wish for the nausea too soon.  Mine didn't start until scan time and went on for a few weeks.  I was lucky though, only ever felt nauseas around dinner time so couldn't handle big dinners but I was never sick.  How far on will you be on scan day?  I had to wait til 8 weeks before they could find Junior's heartbeat.  

Junnie - sorry you and Josh are having a tough time just now.  Hope you're both get at least a little respite.

Sarah - I love Chloe's new photo.

Lorraine - hope you're hanging in there hun.  It's a tough time the 2WW but we're here to help if you need us.

Well my nesting instincts have well and truly started.  Been scrubbing, chucking out (again), buying in (again) and generally just trying to get ahead of myself with housework.  It's great exercise but I'm pooped at the end of each day.  Having plenty breaks through the day.  Junior's making no signs of leaving his nest however, just content to keep wriggling about and making me go to the loo umpteen times a day.  Started the raspberry leaf tea now (don't know if it works but it can't do any harm and I'm getting fed up with the peppermint tea).

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls

Lorr.....thinking about you        

Lil....you've definately been keeping yourself busy eh?   Fingers crossed you havent too long to wait till you've got your wee miracle in your arms   

Bev and Junnie... must be a such hard time for you both, hopefully things will improve for you both soon  

Mrs R....fingers crossed your hubby gets to stay at home to go with you for the scan  13 more sleeps today then  worse than a 2ww eh waiting should be all our middle names   adam sandler with his remote would defo come in handy...for us all   Nothing planned for my days off ...yet, just housework or smthg as boring  

I'm only back in from hospital, my dad got taken in again tonight  Things not looking too good to be honest coz he was only in 3 wks ago, they keep pumping his body with steriods and I know that this isnt a good thing...long term   It's hard going putting on the brave face all the time  

sasha
xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy,

Sasha, Im sending you a great bit      , and hope that your Dad is feeling a bit better today.  Its really hard seeing our parents suffer and even harder as you feel you need to keep a brave face, oh how I remember those feelings when my Dad was so ill.  The best advise I was given was to enjoy every moment I could with him, not think of what can happen, but just enjoy it, My dad was so ill that he was unable to talk much, but I use to sit with him and just talk, especailly about his child hood, he had 3 other brothers and the fun and mischief they use to get up to was great to hear and I know he enjoyed talking abt it to, and its given me such lovely memories.  On Tuesday next week it will be 8 years since he went to the cricket field in the Sky and I know that hes sitting up there watching me and now especially wee Cody.  

Am thinking of you and really hope he gets better soon.

Lv
Bev


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sash its awful when your parents are ill hang in there and like zulu says enjoy each day if you can I lost my mum 9 years ago and there is not a day goes by that I dont miss her especially now that my dads health is failing  

Lorraine how you doing honey  

Lil cant believe you 38 weeks gone   I used the red ras tea labout was 1 and half hours     

Mrs R is it sinking in yet? x

Junnie and Zulu sorry to hear about the teething  

Saze how is motherhood? Fab I am sure xx

going to start bed time routine love to all 

whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls


bev.....Firstly so sorry to hear that you have lost your dad    and thank you so much for the hugs and sharing your lovely thoughts/memories about your dad. I'm sure your dad will be looking down on you and little cody and be very very proud of you both   ,no doubt having a few laughs thinking about how little cody takes after him with regards to the mischievious side  

Whippet.... Wish our parents could be with us forever. Sorry too to hear you have lost you mum and your dad's health is failing   Thanks for the hugs and kind thoughts too  


Well update is...

My dad was a little better tonight, still had the oxygen thing on, but looked a million times better than last night.    Hopefully the docs can come up with something that will keep him in better health and out of hospital for longer in the future. He's being kept in but dont know that much more as my dad is hopeless at asking questions etc...    Will be on visiting duties the next couple of nights. 


thanks again girls, means alot to me

Sasha
xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sasha,

So sorry to hear your dad's not feeling too well.  Hopefully the hospital can keep him on track and make a recovery.
Just want to echo what bev and whippet both said.  It is extremely difficult and stressful putting on a brave face but it has to be done.  I remember it only too well 6 years in Nov since i lost my mum and 3 yrs in sept since my dad followed.  .  But hopefully things will turn out better for you     .  The loss of my parents are the reason we keep going at this ivf as I know they are looking down on us they are my inspiration and motivation.  Keep your chin up sasha and remember we are here for you if you need to talk.
xxxxx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi sasha,
so sorry to hear your dad is in hospital. I know it is hard to be strong and put on a brave face but it has to be done. You must be so stressed.  You'll be in my thoughts,   for a speedy recovery. That is good there has been improvement.
not much to report, took pregnyl inj on monday and continuing with the lovely crinone gel.  Still cramps but no other probs. DP is looking after me this week. Feeding me with healthy fruit drinks....had apple & cucumber drink earlier...looked bit weird but tasted fab...lol... I am still sleeping 12hrs a night....unheard of for me, ususally up at 5am and out with the dogs, they are enjoying the lying in !!!!

Whippet....I am doing fine. Will be at the end of week one very soon...not that i'm counting....haha

Mrs R....How are you??

Lil...I am doing fine, much appreciate the support of FF..... it is surprising how much you try and analyse with any twinge or cramp etc.....does drive you  

take care all.
Love Lorr.xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

jst a quick post before I go to bed to watch Big Bro....how sad am I 


Sasha - big hugs hunni  Its hard when a parent is ill, my dad was diagnosed with cancer last year & was awful, thankfully he's responding well to the drugs & is doing great but its still a worry. He's got a big check up tomorrow so I'm praying like crazy for him, I'll add in a few   for your dad too  My DH got stuff sorted with his work so he's ok for the scan!

whippet - how are you pet?  I'm still living in a wee surreal dream world the now but managing to keep   Cant wait for the 23rd......13 more sleeps!!!

Lorraine - glad to read you're taking things easy & getting lots of rest!! Good on you! Hope that pampering from DH continues for the next 9mths 
lil - you are one busy bee  Jnr is going to be here real soon, I can sense it!!!! By my scan date I'll be 7wks + 4dys so I hope we can see something!   Good luck with the raspberry leaf tea....dont know if I could drink that....yuk!!!! Suppose you could pretend it was a cocktail or something 

Junnie & Bev - so sorry your little darlings are teething.....oouch, bless them  

luv to everyone else

nite nite
Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

How are we all doing?

Mrs R – hope your feeling fine. Wont be too long now till your scan.

Sarah – Chloe is absolutely gorgeous

Junnie/Bev – Chloe and Josh are little darlings

LIL – Not long now hun.  How exciting

Hi to all the other SG's

I need a bit of your good advice girls.  As you know I’m not going through IVF at the moment and having a break.  We are trying “au natural”.  My cycle is anything between 32 – 38 days.  I started my periods on 28th May (day 33) and only bled for 3 days (not very much at all).  Yesterday I started spotting – (day 13).  What does this mean??.  It is only there when I wipe but is red.  

Still waiting for all our blood results coming back.  Phoned them yesterday as it has been 10 weeks since we got them and the lady said “Oh havent you been sent out an appointment to come and discuss these with your Gyny”.  I said no.  She said she is getting back to me today. – Don’t know if that’s good or bad news!!!  EEKK.

Speak soon.  Thanks – Love axxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya girls

Lorna... So sorry to hear that you have lost both your parents   I can't actually believe that this board has so many losses considering we are all relatively young   I understand your wanting to carry on tx for them just as much as you and DH. I am the same, really wish we could fall pregnant soon so my dad has the chance to see his grandchild ( as my sis has no desire whatsoever to have any) He was so happy last year when we announced we were pregnant and so sad that it became a loss shortly after. Think perhaps if I did get pregnant it might give him a 'lift'. Thanks for your good wishes xx

snzk... Thanks for you thoughts too hunni, I'm so glad he looked better last night. Will be back up tonight as there is only night visiting for him at the moment. 
Glad to hear your getting pampered   my hubby loves the sound of your apple and cucumber drink...so i'll be out shopping today   do you put anything else in with it  great your having restful nights sleep too and the doggies are benefitting from the long lies too  

Mrs R.... So sorry to hear of your dad's diagnoses but glad he's responding well to the treatment    that his appointment goes well today and thanks for your support too  . Not long till your scan now hunni, nearly in single figures  

Aiky....Sorry can't give any advice about ur af situation, hope you get your appt soon and it's good news  

Love

sasha
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Just popped in to wish Mrs R all the best for test day, fingers and everything crossed   

Its our wedding anniversary today   Finally realised last weekend that I've got over not ever being a mum - we're still a family, but I'll always miss my lil embryo that did stick but didn't want to stay - but I can think of it now and not get sad.

Hope you are all well


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey folks

having a wee rest this afternoon, feeling knacked!!! 

My dad got on great today with his check up, his PSA level which is a cancer indicator for his prostate cancer has dropped from 861 to only 22 so he's well chuffed, He's responding so well & long may it continue!!

Kizzy - hello my dear, its lovely of you to pop back on, glad you're doing a lot better. These things take a lot of time to get your head round  
you's doing anything nice for your wedd anniv??  have a lovely time!!
I'm presuming you've not read back through the recent posts hunni??.......I got my BFP on 29th May so jst now I'm currently 5w6d ..... I'm awaiting early preg scan on 23rd June. loadsaluv xx

sasha - you're gonna make your dad one happy man very soon hunni, your time is coming  My dad got on fine today, docs are really pleased with him, thats almost 1yr since diagnosis & he's doing fab  My counting the sleeps continues  

aiky - hi ya sweetheart, is this the 1st time you've ever had mid cycle bleeding?  I've got endo so I have to say I'm pretty used to all sorts of weird & wonderful irregular bleeding  If it continues see your GP but if its jst light & only lasts a day or two then its prob nothing to worry about, our hormones & bodies do weird things at times. I've also heard of folk who get mid cycle bleeding around ovulation time so maybe that. Hope you're ok  Did the lady from clinic ring you back today?

off out for dinner with DH tonight, no complaints from me & night without cooking 

Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi mrs r...
glad you are doing well. enjoy your evening out tonight. i'm pretty lucky, DP does all the cooking when he is on holiday (for this week and next week)...so I am sorted...haha
He is making lovely fruit or veg drinks for me with his new juicer toy..!!!.. Some of them look weird colour but taste fab...
Had to go to work today to kick some ass, when the cat's away the mice will play is so true.... trying not to stress about that but certainly vented some tension...haha

you take care
Lorr. x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Mrs r glad your being spoiled - make the most of it    Great news about your dad, they say everything comes in 3's so next is the scan   bet you can't wait. xx

aiky: I used to get mid cycle bleeding - not much just like you, never caused any probs so never got it investigated then when undergoing investigations for infertility a polyp was discovered and removed now no more mid cycle bleeding.  but if it's followed by treatment could just be the body reacting and getting back to 'normal'. xx


Sasha: hope your dad continues to improve, how are you?   xxx

well had my review appointment tonight -so much to think about.  there is a test that can be done on a single cell from embryos to check for genetic deficencies, and at my age and history would be an ideal canditate, however ec and et would need to be done in nottingham.  GCRM are planning to buy the laser so that they can send the cell to nottingham for testing but won't be for about 6 months - not able to wait that long and can't get to nottingham so that ruled that out.   Only other option is heprin and asprin and although no as good an option is the only one for us.  Also discussed accupunture so defo going to give that a go.  Poor guy DH said I gave him a right grilling but at least now I know I've covered every angle.
Now need to decide if going ahead - probably and when either have a holiday first or go for it in next week or so then have a holiday.  decisions I'm rubbish at them.

hope everyone else is well xxx   xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi lorna,
that is good you had your review and also that you asked lots. regarding the holiday, GCRM probably have 6wks waiting time anyway so maybe break away will do you and DH the world of good. Brave you if you have acupuncture. I am a total freak when it comes to needless didn't go down that route at all...haha  Although this   is driving me   it might have relaxed me a bit more...
well,take care and enjoy that deserved holiday whenever you decide to take it.
Lorr x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hiya folks

Heading for my acupuncture at 1pm & then meeting my mum & dad for lunch, this is becoming a habit....Friday Lunch Club  
DH & I had a nice dinner out as well last night......maybe my bloating isnt bloating & its all the meals out     

lorr - acupucture is fab hunni, the needles are so fine you dont feel a thing. I find it really relaxing & its not the 1st time the lady has had to wake me up   Keep up all those healthy drinks, I'm finding myself quite partial to Tomato Juice of late....maybe its wishful thinking that theres a wee voddie lurking in it   Dont you be woking too hard now!!

lorna - I'm delighted about my dads news, he looks the picture of health so its all good!!! Was your appt with Marco? He's fab!! Thats a shame about the whole Nottingham thing, still no point dwelling on it! The heprin & asprin is def worth a try as is the acupuncture. Have they recommended Ruth at the Complimentary Medicine Centre?? She's lovely. How soon could they start you on your next cycle? Only you & DH will know whether to holiday before or not. Sometimes striking while the iron is hot is good & other times its good to have a wee break from it. I'm sure you'll do whatevers best for you & DH 

Aiky - how you feeling luv? Hope the bleeding has settled 

Sasha - hows things? Hows your dad?

Junnie/ Bev - how are the weans doing? 

Lil - you still hanging on in there pet?  Good Luck!!

sarah - how is little Chloe settling in at home?

Where is everyone else?

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry not posted 

Sasha, hope your dad gets well soon   

Mrs R, fab news on the results!!  How are you? Enjoy acu today, think im going to have it this cycle  found a place that looks alright. 

Kizzy, good to hear from you, how are you? 

Lorna, sounds like you have alot to think about  

Hello to everyone!! hope you are allok, lookign forward to the weekend!! im working all weekend!! 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi girls, 


Mrs R....Hope you have a lovely lunch, bet you could get use to all this eating out   Glad your dad got on well with his appt, thats some results   Did you decided anything re the wedding outfit....black dress or new dress 

SNZK.... I think your coping great hunni... when is the OTD again that you on the 1ww now?   

Lorna.... What a bummer about nottingham eh? heprin/asprin and acu is certainly worth a go  your quite right to ask lots of questions, no point in coming away from the appt and wishing you had asked something   like I done  on my first appt at GRI though it was difficult enough as the consultant/nurse didnt speak very god english   

Lisa....how was the hols bet it seems like you've never been off   I'm working the wkend too...bummer aint it   

bev/junnie...how's the teething going  

Sarah...how's you and little chloe? hope your both doing well  

weenster...how's your little one? been nice weather this wk again...done anything nice?  

Well girls my dad has been moved into another ward (same one he was in the last few times he's been in) He's off the oxygen   , so seems to be improving good      that it continues this time  

I havent been sleeping  too many things running through my head  Finally got my letter from GRI today, doesnt say much, just says we are on the list and they will contact us nearer the tx date to gets some bloods etc... So having been told the letter was typed on the 6th of may...it came in dated the 10th june...liar liar pants on fire     

hope you all enjoy the lovely sunshine today. Back to work forme tomorrow   can't be bothered with it just now, bt suppose I have to pay the bills somehow eh ? 

sasha


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Scottish Girls,

How are you all. It's just a quick one to catch up.

Sasha- glad to hear that you dad is improving. Hope he gets home soon     Well a letter is progress but I can understand why you're disappointed. I would keep phoning them make sure you a top of the pile        We got a letter today from our consultant saying that at least noman showed that we can concieve naturally and we should keep trying ourselves for a few months before we ask for an appointment.  Take it easy and hope the sleep settles down soon  

Mrs R- Only 10 sleeps or is it less now    How's the accupunture going? I've been twice now to a clinic in Perth. She seems really positive about boosting our fertility (Apparently my yang is a bit off ) But on thursday I got needles in my back and a heat lamp and it felt wonderful- so even if it just feels good I'll keep going   Did you have many sessions on the build up to your bfp Oh and glad you're enjoying all the eating out- you need to be a bit pampered in your condition  

Lorraine- Hope you are doing OK- Thinking of you. You really do need to share the cucumber and apple recipe- sounds fab  

Lorna- Sorry about Nottingham but hopefully the heparin/ asprin combo will work for you    . Accu seems to be quite a positive thing too and I'm only a newbie to it but it seems good.  

Hope the mummies are coping with the teething   

Everyone else Hi and    

Take care

Kate


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

an update from me....

Not the best weekend I've ever had  I started brown spotting yesterday at 6w2d  
Needless to say spent the day in   with endless worrying
Went in to clinic 1st thing this morn for emerg scan & there is now good news and bad news 
I was pregnant with Twins but it looks like one isnt going to bw viable and has poss stopped growing. One egg sac etc was a good bit smaller than the other one  Its looking highly unlikely that this one is going to make it  The other one is much better size & more developed, poss even a hint of a heartbeat with this one  
I've still to go back to clinic next week on 23rd as orig planned when hopefully things will be a bit clearer.

I'm full of mixed emotions , still spotting & absolutely terrified

All I can do is hope & pray

sorry for a 'me' post

Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey Mrs R..
Just read your post, I am so   to hear your news. I am sure you are terrified and anxious. We have to keep   that the strong one will stay strong. I will be thinking about you.
Lorr. xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, 

Sending you huge     for your news

        for your next scan.

You will be all mixed up just now  we are all here for you.

Lisa xxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Mrs R.....

So very sorry hunni to hear your news  Your mind will be all over the place   

I know it must be very hard for you but try and stay   

I don't know if the wee one could be a late implanter or not?  , the other one sounds like it is doing good.   
Miracles happen hunni , I read them every other day on this site. You will be in my prayers tonight . 

We are all here anytime you need us 

sasha
xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrs R - have pmd you hun.

Hi girls - How is everyone.  Sorry I'm not the best at writing long emails but just to let you know I do read the posts and am thinking of you all.

Quick update from me - Had the results back from our Male & Female Karyotype; Anticardiolipin antibodies and lupus anticoagulant and thrombophillia, including Factor V Leiden, prothrombin gene mutation tests and they have all came back normal.  As these have came back normal - I have phoned Dundee and asked them if we can perhaps get the ball rolling again to have another FET.

As for the bleeding, am still bleeding on and off (only when I wipe) so got appointment at Doctors on Wednesday.

Speak soon.  Love axxxx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Mrs R

    

I know you'll be worried out of your mind and all over the place just now. We are here if you need us. We'll all be praying that your wee ones make it.
Take care
  
Kate


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mrs R: You must be absoloutly terrified,  hope its better news on 23rd.  keeping everything crossed for you.    As many have aleady said, we are here for you if you need us. xx

We made a decision tonight, we are going to have 1 more go   so will phone clinic in morning and get some metaformin and will prob start tx next wk sometime - rollercoaster here we come!

Hope everyone else is doing good 

xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks everyone for all the kind words & support  
I'd be lost without you all to keep me going


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Mrs R sending lots of     and     , keep positive 

Aikey, hey you do deserve this cycle to work, glad to hear that all the tests have come back negative, Im sure the inbetween bleeding has something to do with hormone levels, I remember I had that abt 14 years ago, gee that makes me sound really old now    , get the doc's to do a hormone level check, or Id ask Ninewells.

Sasha, teethings going better now second tooth out, roll on the next one       

Lil hows it going so close now 

Hope everyone else is doing fine, sorry my personals are still bad  , just dont have the time, ......... but I do think and read all the posts to as always sending loads of       

Lv
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you mrs r, really hope that when you go back for your next scan you get better news.  In the meantime have some       .  Take care and don't be doing too much!

Hi to everyone else!

Weenster x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hey girlies...

Mrs R.... hope your relaxing hunni...sending you a great big   Be strong hunni. Sending you        for now till your scan.  

Fredlet.... It is disappointing when docs say that about trying for a while....I just thought it was a fluke and that I wanted to get all my tests done and start tx asap, But they were right I fell 2 mths later, so suppose it can happen, if it does for you hunni, hopefully all will be well next time.   

zulu.... glad the teeth are falling out, ease little cody's pain   I loved the tooth fairy when I ws young   Did you manage to keep her teeth  I have my doggies puppy teeth (saddo that I am )  

Lorna....fabby news that your starting tx again and oh so quick   (i'd love that   ) finger n toes crossed hunni, looking forward to following your tx story        

SNZK.... can't be much longer for you hunni, hope your keeping well and those yummy drinks are still going down well    

Aky..... good news all the tests came back negative   Glad you can start tx soon also,   that this tx is the one for you, your long over due it   

Hi to everyone else, lost a  bigger post so gonna quit while i'm ahead  

Oh and my dad is home   docs said things wont get any better and there is only so much they can do.   he keeps in good health for longer this time. 

Sasha 

xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Sasha,

     you made me laugh, God help me if Cody's teeth are falling out already, she only has 2 which have just surfaced       

I too did love the tooth fairy, but alas she have a wee while to wait until she comes to our house. Glad to hear your Dad is home 

Cheers
Bev


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

D'oh how silly do I feel.....  

Don't know what I was thinking   Cody's 7mths not 7yrs old    Of course it means her teeth are coming through.... Think I was on a different planet this morning   Well least I made you laugh bev  


Sasha 
xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

;                

We do need it sometimes  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Mrs R - just wanted to say that I am thinking of you   .  I don't know if you will remember but this is exactly the same as what happened with us and although the second embryo never made it we still got a beautiful baby.  

However saying this I have heard of people on hear who have had news like this and gone on to have see 2 heartbeats at the next scan.  Sending you lots of        

hi to everyone else

Red


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi all,
hope you all okay. Just a quick post....OTD is tomorrow at 7.30am...preparing for a sleepless night. ....

will be in touch.
Lorr. xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lorraine cant believe you test tomorrow well done you for not testing early. Do you plan to test before going to the clinic? Wishing you loads of luck    

Mrs R how are you doing honey ?  
whippet x


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Fingers n toes crossed for your test tomorrow lorraine , can't wait to hear your good news xx
​


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Good Luck Lorraine          

Lv
Bev


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

GOOD LUCK LORRAINEEEEE!!

Hey Everyone i have some MASS catching up to do!! Josh's christening was this weekend it was fantastic.. All though he caught a stomach bug on friday and has and the runs for 5 days now poor wee man im going through nappies like CRAZY!

Hope eveyrone is ok!


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Lorraine
Got everything crossed for you
              

Love
Kate


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi,
Sasha/Whippet/Kate/Junnie/Bev/: thanks for the   &  , everything crossed !!!
I haven't tested at all during the 2ww and will wait until at the clinic.....really excited but terrified...i'm sure i've been saying that for weeks now...at every stage !!!!...
thanks to everyone, you have all been a power of support. Will be in touch....
Lorr. xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lorraine,

Hope it's good news tomorrow      well done for staying away from the peesticks
xxxxxxxx

Hi to everyone else.
Thats me back on IVF rollercoaster, started metforim today - oh joy! 

xx


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Woke up thinking of you Lorraine hope it goes well


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Good luck Lorraine.  Thinking of you        

Red


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

was just checking to see if any news on Lorraine keeping everything crossed for you honey  

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

sorry I've been AWOL for a few dys  I've been trying to get my head round the fact that there were 2 sacs when we had the emerg scan on Monday.....I'm still feeling sad that one is looking unviable but relieved that all looked ok with the other one, its totally messed with my head not to mention my emotions . 
My spotting has stopped & I've just been taking things easy.
I'll be 7wks tomorrow & I'm still terrified 
Next scan is this coming tues so at least I'll know whats what  .

Lorraine - cant wait for you to post!! Hope its good news  

Lorna - is this a fresh cycle you've started or a medicated FET? Hope GCRM works their magic for you this time    

Junnie - hope wee Josh is on the mend 

Lil - any news from you hunni?   

whippet - I'm hanging in there luv thanks, how are you? 

Red - you've given me hope babes, hope I have a success story like you, hows baby red doing? 

sasha - hows you? Great news your dad is home!  You been back on pestering the GRI Keep at them hunni 

weenster - thanks for the   I've been trying to rest as much as poss. Hows things with u? 

Bev - hows you & little Cody?

Aiky - what you been up to? When do you start?

Lisa - hello my dear, whats news with you?

Who have I missed    

Bye for now
Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi all,
sorry for not posting earlier, really just not up to it. Unfortunately, been   all day and only just managed to compose myself. We got a BFN today so it is the end of the road for us now. I guess we were lucky to get to the stage we did and the odds went from 6-1 rapidly so I suppose it was expected. Even though I have still not bled, I'm sure AF is lurking round the corner now that I know I'm not pregnant. Oh well, I guess it is just not meant for some.
Wishing everyone all the best and thanks for your great support. I will check up and see how you are all doing and hope to keep in touch. 
Lorr. xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

gutted for you lorraine 
was so hoping it was gonna be good news 
Take it easy, do all your crying, shouting, ranting etc, it does help as do lots of cuddles with DH

thinking of you xxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Awww lorraine, I'm so very sorry to read your news   Hope you and DH stay strong for each other. Let all your emotions out, it's not good to let them build up anyway. 

Bet the doggies will do their bit in comforting you and DH too.

massive        for you both 

Sasha

xx

p.s I'm only just in from work, so sorry for posting late


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

So Sorry Lorraine   just so not fair, take care and time to come to terms with it all  Mrs R: glad to hear your taking it easy.  Will be thinking of you on tuesday   it's good news.It is a fresh cycle and defo going to try acupuncture this time.Hi to everyone else.Going to Glasgow tomorrow but for once not to GCRM - Heading to Hampden to see TAKE THAT - very excited.
xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Lorraine am so very sorry        am thinking of you and DH.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Lorriane, so sorry to read your news, thinking of you and dh    


Love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lorraine have PM'd you honey  

whippet x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

so sorry Lorraine

Thinking of you hun.
Love axx

Mrs R - Tuesday not long now hun.  I am going to start another cycle in September.  Going up to Ninewells on 4th August to collect my drugs.

Speak soon.  Take care.  Love axxx


----------



## Fredlet (Apr 2, 2009)

Lorraine - So sorry  It's just not fair that you are going through this.    
Take care of you and dh.
We are thinking of you and are here whenever you need us.

Kate


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girlies 

Mrs R.... roll on tuesday.      hope everything goes well. I'm working late on tuesday so won't read your news till later on. Will be thinking about you though   . Keep that PMA going hunni   

Kate... how are you hunni? been planning anymore wkends away

Aiky....Great news about your new cycle in Sept.    everything goes well for you hunni, looking forward to supporting you all the way  

Lorna.... well you'll be at the concert just now....hope you enjoy it  

SNZK.... hope your getting lots of hugs from all around you   Got your PM look forward to sharing some husky banter  


Short one tonight, so hi to all you other lovely girls, hope you all have a good wkend and are looking forward to the sunshine we are promised next week.

Sasha 

xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Take that was absolutely amazing, we were so close, ah well back to reality!.
The acupuncturist I had planned to use is away on holiday for 3 weeks so need to find another 1. Anyone know of 1 in the central area??

Aiky: good news that your starting again in September   it's your time.

Tuesday not far now Mrs R - easy for me to say, hang in there sending you  .


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi,
Lorna - DP and I are going for acupuncture at Stirling University in the Airthrey Park Medical Centre, his name is Pascal Da Silva and his appointment phone number is 0798 274 2177, he takes appointments every Tuesday and Wednesday between 10am and 9pm. You can get lots of info on the website http://www.ecosseacupuncture.co.uk/ - have a look

Mrs R - not long until Tuesday now, will be thinking of you and hope everything goes okay.

Hope everyone else had a fab weekend. The weather is good today, I've walked the dogs already, they aren't happy I'm back to early morning rises...lol

take care 
Lorr.x


----------



## GJay (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and was wondering if I could possibly join you all.  Sasha kindly gave me this link and from reading your messages you seem to really support each other.

Well here's a little about myself, as you can see DH and myself have been TTC for 5 years, 3 of which feels like we've been on a constant waiting list   But I'm guessing the majority of you have been through the same.

We' re currently waiting for our appointment to start IUI tx at the GRI, which like Sasha should have been June, but we've also been told that the waiting list is now 13 to 14 mths, instead of the original 12mths and our appointment should be in August.  It seems that the goal posts change constantly 

We've had our initial consultation and undertaken all the usual test, but does anyone know if the tx starts straight or is it more prodding, poking and waiting?  We're a little aprehensive, but excited about the tx as it's our first lot.

Wishing good things for you all.          

GJay


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

GJay,

Welcome to the Scottish Ladies Thread.  You are absolutly right this is the best place for advise, support and a shoulder to cry on when needed and also the place to share your happiness.  Infertility can be a very lonely world, all of us on here have and are going through the process of TX  or have been.  We all have the same goal in mind and together we share and help each other.

Im afraid TX is a constant "waiting" game, from start to finish.  Waiting lists, waiting for meds, waiting for scans, waiting for test day and waiting for delivery day  .  So whilst you are waiting, I always recommend doing something that is not fertility related, helps take your mind of things and will keep you sane on your journey.

All the ladies here are fantastic        , the support you get is 100% not matter what.  I wish you all the luck for your journey, and before you know it your appointment will be here and you will be an old hand at it.
Im not sure how your clinic go abt things but am sure some of the Glasgow girls will fill you in.

Lv
Bev


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Gjay.....

Glad to see you found the board....just to let you know GRI have advised that we will have 2 further appts before offically starting tx. One is for a thorough background check, going over our history and the other will be for bloods tests...for hep, HIV etc... they have advised we should get the letters for these appointments next month .... we'll see   

The waiting is a bummer   but must admit i'm getting use to it now and it doesnt stress me out (as often   ) Have you received your letter stating your on the waiting list  I got mine a week or so ago ( my consultation was 15 April, so they took their time sending that out too   )

Are you diagnosed 'unexplained' 

I love this thread it's the best support any girl could want   Looks like we will be   buddies  Hopefully august will be here before we know it 

sasha 

xx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Lorr/Lorna

I was reading through this post when I came across the mention of Pascal Da Silva. I previously posted here but got terrible at keeping up to date with everyone.

I don't know if you have had an appointment yet with Pascal but I can't appraise him high enough. I had 2 failed cycles with poor egg quality and decided that trying acupunture wouldn't do any harm, I visited him nearly every week 3 months before tx and he also saw me before and after ET. I am now nearly 7 weeks pregnant with twins, which I owe to him!!!! (I am sure I do). I never thought I would get pregnant with my own eggs and even less with twins. I am still seeing him now as he has encouraged it to avoid miscarriage.

Good luck to you!! And if you want any info please just give me a shout!!

Mrs R - Just want to say I am thinking about you. Not long now to Tuesday xx

Claire xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Claire,
Was really pleased to read your post. Our appointment with Pascal is for next tuesday. It isn't something I considered before as I am terrible with needles and faint before they are even near me. !!!.. crazy I know but even during tx, DP had to give me the daily injections. We are taking time out after our BFN but are seriously considering having one more attempt.  I've had lots to deal with so just trying to get some strength back before making any decisions. I will PM you on this. 
I know Mrs R had acupuncuture and said it was fab but i just didn't have the courage to do it. DP has booked it and then told me we are going so he has taken control .....lol

I am feeling much better today and almost prepared for returning to work tomorrow. It is scary to think that this all started on the 6th May and is now over. It certainly is a rollercoaster. everyone in FF has given such great support. I guess we all want the same and can relate to every emotion etc. 


take care all.
Lorr xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks girls as usual the advise and support is there sharpish.
I have been on website for Pascal Da Silva and have sent an e-mail tonight, will check for reply tomorrow and hopefully get an appointment quickly. The fact he runs a clinic til 10pm is great as won't have to take time off work.  Certainly worth a try.  
Going to throw everything at this attempt, do loads of things differently, mainly going to try and act calmly and rationally throughtout!!! not a chance.  

Lorr, glad your considering acupuncture it may even help with the needle bit 

Hi Gjay welcome to this thread, it certainly is a great place for support etc, everyone great on here.

take care everyone
xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya girls.....

Just a quick one before I get ready for work ....

Mrs R.... will be thinking about you tomorrow,      & hope everything goes well for you  

lorr and lorna..... goodluck with the accu girls, hope it makes all the difference for you both    

Hope all is well with the rest of the scottish girlies 

sasha
xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

I've had a busy weekend what with a family wedding & then fathers day but it's been good as its took my mind off things & the time has passed a bit quicker!!
Tomorrow is scan d-day.....I am a nervous wreck but want the scan so much.....I'm just hoping that the bigger preg sac has grown more & we see a strong healthy heartbeat and that we get some answers as to whats happening with the smaller sac  
I'll try & get on asap tomorrow with an update, In the meantime I'm back to my endless praying        

lorna - thats great you're giving the acupuncture a try!! Hope it helps you, you're right to throw everything at it this time, go for it girl!!!  Glad you enjoyed Take That 

lorraine - you'll be fine next week honestly, the needles are so fine, no thicker than a hair!! It'll relax you no end, let us know how you get on. Hope you get on ok being back at work 

claire - hope you're doing ok & the twinnies are behaving themselves   when is your next scan?

sasha - at least you've had some news from the clinic even if it took them an eternity hope the letters arrive early july for you....you'll be back to stalking the postie again 

gjay - welcome aboard hunni  Never had IUI before so cant help re. starting it. Good luck though & I hope the next few mths pass quickly for you 

aiky - thats fab you're going for another cycle in sept!! This one has got to be 'the one'  

how is everyone else doing??

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Mrs R for tomorrow, will be thinking of you       

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG its  sooooooooo hot today!!!! 

Hi girls,

How is everyone? 

Mrs R, good luck for tomo, what time is your appt?   


Just a quickie!!

Lisa xxxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R wishing you all the luck in the world for 2 healthy heart beats honey and I will say a   too

whippet x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Mrs R just want to wish you  for tomorrow   keeping everything crossed that it is all good news.  Will be checking in tomorrow for news xxxxx

Got some good news today, got myself a new job!! term time so if tx is successful thats me sorted - if not (dont want to think about it) I get nice long holidays now - whoo hoo   

Hope everyone else is doing good.
xxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi all,

Mrs r - good luck for tomorrow's scan.

Hope everyone else is okay. Managed 1st day back at work with no hitches but so exhausted tonight. Heading to bed already.

Take care all, catch up soon.
Lorr xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrs R - Good luck hun today - thinking of you.

axx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am a relative newbie on the site and I was looking for some advice.

We have been told we need to try IVF, and we are going to self fund.  Now i have had all my tests done at the ERI.  
I have contacted the Glasgow Private Clinic for waiting times etc, and they stated that we would have to get ALL our tests done AGAIN at their clinic, as only the GRI is compatible with their stuff.  

Now to me that sounds like a lot of bull?

Has anyone else had experience of this?  Feel a wee bit confused.

Thanks in advance!

Claire xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi claire,
I am slightly confused also, I went to GCRM and the only test I had to do was the AMH. DP had to do the semen analysis also but because we had results of an earlier test, they don't charge for this. Our GP did our HIV, hep B & C, Rubella, smear & we had already had the CF testing years ago. They accepted the copies of these test results. 
What tests have they said you need to do only with them??

Lorr.


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Snzk,

Thanks for your reply.

They stated that i would need to get all the ovarian tests, scans etc done with them as they are only compatible with the GRI and not the ERI.

Also DH would have to do all the SA again. 

I must admit to finding this a little off putting.  But they are sending me some material, so hopefully i can take it from there.

Just wasn't sure if this was the norm or not.


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Claire,
Have to agree with Snzk, we had our tests done in Falkirk and GCRM accepted them no problem.  we had to repeat the same s Snzk but other than that, however our age played a part and we were going straight onto IVF to save time more than anything else.  I would ask them to clarify why they need to be repeated and what one's.

Mrs R: Hoping all went well today 

Hope everyone else is good 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey lovely ladies 

Well I'm pleased to reveal that my scan at GCRM went well today! 
Its a huge relief I can tell you!!!

I have one healthy baby onboard with a strong heartbeat! 
It was amazing to see and hear its little heart going ten to the dozen. 
The size was perfect and they've told me I am exactly 7w5d  which is one day further on than I had thought.
Due date is 02/02/10

The other preg sac was still visible but had def stopped growing at 5wk6dys  it showed signs of fetal matter so was obviously trying its best but just didn't make it bless it. They've told me that it'll either come away itself or my body will jst absorb it. Bit sad about that but need to focus on our star embryo now  Cant stop looking at the amazing little pics I've got 
Cant believe its all happening for real, never thought we'd get this far!! 
Thanks God if you're reading :wink: 

lorna - thanks for thinking of me  Hope you're doing ok mrs & congrats on the new job sounds like it'll all work out perfectly for you 

Claire - who did you speak to at GCRM? I'd def double check with them again, I'd previously been at GRI so they just used all my previous results although they did check DH's SA results again. Hope you get clarification & it doesnt put you off GCRM as they've been fab with me 

Aiky - you're a sweetie for thinking of me 

Lorr - hope you're not working too hard hunni, especially with this hot weather. Cheers for the good wishes  

whippet - your prayers were much appreciated & done the trick hunni as one little beanie is hanging in there and doing great, keep the prayers going please. Hows things with you? 

lisa - weather is stunning isnt it  What shifts you on? Are you managing to catch any rays  I was at clinic at 10am this morn, it was such a relief & I've been more chilled since 

bev - the   &   were fab, thanks a million!!!! Hows Cody?

sasha - hope you're not working too hard in all this heat luv!!! 

luv to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats Mrs R thats just fantastic news.  It is a truely amazing sight hey!!!!!!!!!!!

Lv
Bev


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Aw Mrs R that's fantastic news, just think 2 more days and you can say 2 months!!!    , so glad it all went well and your wee star is strong especially after all the turmoil you've had last couple of weeks, just so chuffed for you both..


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Mrs R so very pleased you have your little train inside you FANTASTIC you deserve it so much as does everyone here will keep the   going for you. We are doing great thanks just loving every minute always something different as you will soon see  

whippet x


----------



## GJay (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi girls, thanks everone for making me feel so welcome. it's nice to talk to others about tx 

Bev - Thanks for the welcome and the advice.  I agree if you get too obsessed you'll go mad   DH and I are trying to keep our minds off of things as much as poss, concentrating on holidays etc.  Before we know it our appointment will be here. 

Sasha - Thanks for the link and the details about GRI.  We were originally meant to have our initial appointment with the nurse to confirm if we needed tx in May, however they brought this forward to Feb.  Thought our luck was in!!!  At this stage we were told our tx would be backdated to the referal date and like yourselves told 12mths.  We actually received our letter within a couple of weeks, they must have been more organised then   We've already have bloods taken in February, however I wouldn't be suprised if they take more.  I've now realised that part of tx is being a pin cushion, however small price to pay.  We were also diagnosed as unexplained early 2008.  Hoping that Aug comes soon for both of us  and looking forward to being your cycle buddie.  

Lorna - Thanks for the welcome, everyone seems so freindly and supportive.  I hope you got your appointment.  If so how did you get on?  My sister in law who also went through tx had suggested accupuncture.  

Mrs R - Thanks also for the kind welcome.  Been reading about your fantastic news    It's really nice to see that tx works and makes it all worthwhile.  I hope you are keeping well and enjoying the moment 

Thanks again everyone.  I feel more positive   already.  



GJay


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS MR & MRS R, ENJOY THE REST OF YOUR PREGNANCY,
HOPE YOU HAVE A HEALTHY & HAPPY ONE 
YOU DESERVE IT  XX​


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls 

gjay.... Our appt was meant to be july but got brought forward to april  I think it's to make them look good waiting time wise   We were all geared up & ready to start, so were deflated when told later on that it wouldnt be till Aug   however we're getting good at the waiting game now   so less stressed about it   

lorr..... how you doing hunni?? glad work wasnt so bad for you  

lorna...how's the injections going moodswings making you   ? 

claire...welcome to the board 

hope the rest of you girlies are enjoying the nice weather.....i'm off tomorrow yeeeeeeeeeha,so going to mum's to chill in her garden 

luv 
sasha
xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey All,

Mrs R - Fab News.....  so happy for you and DH.  

Sasha - work is okay but had to leave early yesterday. suddenly it just became too much so headed home to bed. I am feeling better but have my moments.

Take care all...
Love Lorr.xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Mrs R, fab news!!! So happy for you and dh!!!    Im on nights this week  only today and tomo, but off the weekend, if its still good think will have a bbq!!

Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Hiya folks

Going to try & add my scan picture below but I'm not very good at this kind of thing so here goes....










lisa, thanks hunni, weather was a bit of a mix today, sun was in hiding at times  Hope its a scorcher at the weekend 

Lorr - hope you're doing ok luv, maybe you should have some more time off work, I'm sure your GP would arrange this for you, thinking of you loads xx

sasha - did you have a good day off? was the sun shining in your mums garden?

Gjay - glad you're feeling more positive hunni

whippet, lorna & Bev.....thanks girls 

be back soon

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

wooops sorry its so huge but I'm clueless how to minimise it!!    

edit *** managed to resize it so its not so huge anymore


----------



## GJay (Jun 6, 2009)

Mrs R  - You pic looks gorgeous   Not too big at all.  Could never be too big 

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine.  

JGay  xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

mrs r .....awwww  how cute   lovin your ticker too  
yeah sun was shining for a bit today, started to burn so stayed in the shade....like this .....     

Snzk...so sorry you found work difficult the other day  hopefully things will get easier in time hunni  

Lisa...have a fab wkend off hunni, i'm sure the sun is to shine then as well  


hi to everyone else 
xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mrs R: Absolutely gorgeous bet you can't stop looking at you wee star.  

Not started injections yet sasha, on knicker watch for AF so that I can phone GCRM and get started, metaforum not too bad (great excuse to eat a piece of chocolate with it)  AF should be here any day , but no sign yet - bloody typical you want it so that you can get started and it does't show, you don't want it and it arrives early    

Gjay: got acupuncture appointment today first one tuesday evening - actually looking forward tohaving needles stuck all over me.  Better check they take them all out eh Mrs R!!!!  

Hope every1 else is just grand

xxxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey all,
Mrs R - Great pic....so chuffed for you and DH.

Sasha - hope you enjoyed the sun in your mum's garden. The weather has been so good, the dogs are happy to lie in the garden all day if they could. Niko found a nice shaddy patch under a bush....slight panic for a moment when I thought he had gone missing..lol

Lorna - good luck with the acupuncture. I have my 1st appointment next tuesday. I've a phobia of 2 things...
one is needles & the other is spiders....lol.... will see how that goes. Mrs R always posted how good it was.

so, work was fine today and i'm feeling fine. Pat from GCRM called today to advise us of the outcome of the review meeting of our tx. Anyway, eggs good quality, hormones & bloods good, sperm good, just unlucky that fertilisation wasn't as good.  she advised that they wouldn't make any changes to my treatment if I went through another cycle. So, we are concentrating on acupuncture for a few months then will go for a final icsi attempt, hopefully september. I think a few months time out will be good....

I hope everyone else is doing okay. 

Take care..
Lorr. xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lorr - are you going to Pascal in stirling??  My appoint is at 7pm there on tues.

Good idea to take some time out, 

enjoy the sun tomorrow every1

nite nite
xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Lorna,
Yes, we go at 10am on tuesday to see Pascal.... will let you know how we get on.
Lorr.x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello folks

was at my GP today & I now have an appt to see the midwife next thurs afternoon, cant believe I'm using words like 'I' and 'midwife'......still unreal!!! 
I'm 8wks today so I'll be 9wks when I see the MW,hope this gives them time to arrange a 12wk scan 
I'm going to ask to be referred under Marco at the Southern as he knows all my history with my endo probs, has done laparoscopy & then my TX so would feel happier under his care at the southern.
Feeling good, tired in the afternoons, boobs kill me at nightime & I was quite nauseaous this morn but no sickness. All good so far!!! More acupuncture tomorrow 

thanks for all the lovely comments girls 

lorr - I really hope your TX in sept is 'the one' its good they were happy with everything & aren't planning changes, hopefully you'll get better fertilisation rates & hey the acupuncture will help keep you chilled & relaxed 

lorna - hope that bloomin' AF shows up soon  Hope you find the acupuncture as relaxing as I do...big zzzzzzzzzz's thats me  Yeah count how many go in so none are left pinging about in your legs  

sasha - doing anything nice this weekend? 

Gjay - hows u doing? 

Lil - keep hoping there will be some news from you     

hello to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hey girlies 

SNZK....glad the review appt had gone well and your giving it another go   Good for you also on taking up the accu, especially having such a fear of needles. 
Glad the doggies are enjoying the nice weather, always a worry though when a husky isnt in sight   

Mrs R.... 8 wks   wow it's flying past   only 223 more sleeps till beanie arrives   enjoy every minute of it hunni  

Lorna....sorry I get confused   with the drugs, thought metaforum was the injections   Hope the   shows up for you real soon  

lil....hmmmmm I reckon we'll be hearing of a new arrival pretty soon  

Sarah....how's u and little chloe  lovely weather to be out n about in her pram showing her off eh?  

Gjay... Think I might pester GRI in the near future, make sure i'm heading up that list instead of down  

Hi to everyone else. 

I'm off tomorrow, heading to my mum's again for the day, I'm working all weekend so will be a quiet one for me... AF will be lurking round the corner anyhow so never really feel like doing much when she's about. 
Going to try and chart things next month... take my temp and such , see if it makes a difference, might as well try something else whilst waiting. This time of the month ALWAYS gets me down and thats when i get most annoyed about the waiting and 'it' not happening when nothing seems to be wrong (so far anyway) sorry a little down (least it's only a once a month thing   )

love sasha 

xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I've been AWOL for a while and I haven't quite had time to catch up with all your gossip yet but our little miracle decided to make an early appearance on Wed 17/06/09 at 10.09pm and weighing in at 7lb 8oz.  Labour wasn't traumatic as such and started spontaneously but I was on an epidural from 11.00am and told I was only going to be safely allowed to push for an hour due to my history during pregnancy.  Labour progressed well and Junior was fine throughout, although I spiked a temp in the later stages.  Got further epidural top up at 9.30pm after pushing for 45mins but just not quite enough to make it myself.  Forceps were used (ouch - even with epidural) and Kieran made a safe (if somewhat bruised) appearance much to our complete relief.

Had a longer stay in hospital than expected due to temp and his unwillingness to participate in breast feeding (he knew what to do and there was plenty there for him).  He had lost just a little too much weight before being discharged so they kept us both in a little longer just to see if he could get his finger out and put in some hard work.  After a 4 traumatic days of trying to get him to put in the work for breast feeding, we decided we'd put him through enough - that and the fact he'd at least had all my colostrum and 24 hours of my own milk enough and started bottle feeding.  He's been a hungry horrace ever since and is putting on plenty of weight.

Didn't get home til Monday and we've spent the week getting to know one another and trying to get organised around the house.  All I can say girls is that he was worth all the tears and worry over the last I don't know how long.  We just love him to bits and I'm totally blown away with motherhood (and his Daddy who's just besotted with him).

Will try to catch up with all your news soon and give you some more updates on our little treasure.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## GJay (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

Thank Crunchie it's Friday  

Just finished a   week at work.  But never mind it's the weekend and I'm not back until Monday 

Just been told that we're not allowed any holidays in August and that's when hopefully my tx will be   Still to tell my boss about the tx, didn't want it public until it needed to be, don't want the sympathetic looks.  Never mind I'm sure they'll make an exception when I explain.  

Going out with friends tomorrow night for a birthday party so think I'll have a few drinks to cheer myself up 

Lorna - Enjoy your accupuncture next week and if I could swap my   with you I would, don't particularly want them at the moment.    You're right just typical the one time you want them.  

Mrs R - Great to hear you're feeling good    and looking forward to your scan   Hope you are nice and relaxed after your accupuncture.  

Sasha - You've been reading my mind.  I keep thinking maybe I should phone, just incase I leave it until August only to be told that the list is now 16 mths   It's really frustrating, I wish they'd just send us an appointment and then you know where you are, but fingers crossed it won't be long now for both of us   Bought a fertility monitor a few weeks ago and used it for the first time this morning.  Like you I'm thinking I should try something while waiting.  Chin up, it will be here before you know it  

Lil - Haven't spoke to you before.   on your bundle of joy.  You sound as though it was all worth it 

Hope everyone else if well and have a great weekend.

Luv 

GJay  xxxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Hope you have a wonderful family life together,
congratulations once again Mr & Mrs Lil & baby Kieran xx​


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Gjay.....


Well I think I will call to ask exactly what number on the list we are, if they tell me the waiting list is 14mths then I am going to ask to speak to someone about it, coz surely if our names were down when it was a 12 mth waiting list it shouldnt matter to us if it has grown since, we should still be treated within the 12 mths.  . Will let you know when I call, probably be next wednesday  

Take care and enjoy ur weekend off work, Oh and with regards to holidays and such for tx, check with your HR dept as I have found out I get 5 days paid leave for fertility treatment  

sasha


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Many many congratulations Mrs Lil, you must be over the moon with your baby son.   
So lovely to hear of the successes.

How is everyone else, any exciting plans for the weekend,
Me no plans - still waiting    no sign of  yet.  Now mind going into a bit of overdrive, should I just get out that pee stick and check, even after all this time couple of days late and its mmmm maybe argh.  You'd think i'd have got the message by now and the old body's just no playing, think i'm going a bit nuts    
Also had a phone call from a colleague today telling me that some1 who had been working in my nursery on supply had told my new nursery that I was trying for a family. Only 2 people at work know and I had specifically asked for it not to be made common knowledge, so now going into new post not knowing who knows etc - I am   furious.  do you think I have PMT!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

I know I'm not on here very often now but felt compelled to write to say 


MRS R  Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Lil huge congrats on the arrival of your baby boy

To everyone else I do so hope your dreams come true for all of you

lots of love Lou xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi

Lil -    to you and your hubby on the arrival of your son.  

hope everyone else has a good weekend. I'm having a quiet one. 

take care all
Lorr. xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wanted to send huge congrats to Lil and her hubby on your safe arrival enjoy.

Lorr. having quiet one too, hubby working and baby has cold wee soul 3 nights in a row been up cause she cant get a breath but been lucky this is first virus since she arrived. Hope you doing ok?

whippet x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi girls, I'm so sorry for me being awol but there isn't enough hours in the day! I do keep coming on and reading just haven't had time to read and post!! I'm rubbish I know but I'm currently moving house and looking after a newborn doesn't go with this ! 

Lil - Congratualtions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased for you love the name. 

Sasha - we're fine can't wait to get into my new house as the walks in the surrounding areas are fantastic!! 

sarah x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Lil, huge congrats on little Kieran!!!!!!     Cant wait to see some pics!!

Sarah, where you moving too? I have seen a house, but dh not keen!! 

Hi to everyone!!

Lisa xxxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all hope everyone has had a good weekend.

Well AF arrived today so will phone clinic tomorrow and take it from there.  

xx


----------



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi ladies am wondering if i am allowed to join this thread? I just started my 1st ivf but it got cancelled on friday   due to the risk ohss as i had over 30 eggs but what gets me is that i have read on her people that have had more eggs and they were fine. Hopefully i will get to start another ivf in sept tho. I have been ttc for a while now  If you just look at the signature thing at the bottom of my page you will know all about the tx i have had ect save me explaining everything lol.

Am at the aberdeen clinic.

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

for the arrival of your AF lorna  goodluck tomorrow calling the clinic xx​


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Welcome starrynight, always disappointing when treatment doesn't go to plan, take time and get ready for September.
Did you have and amh blood test my clinic does them and it allows the drugs to be adjusted to minimize risk of OHSS.

lorna 
x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks sashabasha.

xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hello and welcome starrynight, 

Unfortunately I have started tx yet, so can't really help with your ohss Q  
Sorry to hear your last tx never really got off the starting block  you must be gutted.    for your upcoming tx and looking forward to supporting you all the way 

sasha


----------



## starrynight (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you lorna and sasha for the welcome.

Lorna am not sure what blood tests i got before tx i got my fsh one on day 3 of af  that was 5.6 i think. The only other bloods i got done was during my tx not sure what they were they started me off on 112.5 then down to 75 on day 6 then down to 55 on day 8 then cancelled day 9. It was gonal-f i was on.

Wot is amh? Sorry am still learning all this  lol

xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone, just checking to see how everyone is 

hope you all had a good weekend!!!

I'm 8w4d today & I've got my 1st midwife appt this thurs where I'm hoping she will refer me to the maternity unit etc for next scan at around the 12wks. Cant wait to hit that magical 12wk mark  

My boobs are now only sore at night but the nausea has kicked in big time over the weekend. Not actually been sick but feeling really queasy alot of the time, seems to come in waves & if I can force some food down, eating actually helps it! Also getting lots of increased discharge, milky stuff, noticed as well that I'm not really getting a good full nights sleep, seem to be waking up alot during the nite & need a wee   before 6am every morn  all great fun eh! 

Lil - I'm so thrilled to read of little Kieran's arrival & what a gorgeous name as well!! Congratulations mummy!!!Bet you've took to it like a duck to water. I'm sure he's a little darling & I really hope you're gonna put a picture on soon  So glad the whole labour went relatively smoothly for you as I know how concerned you were about it, well done you, enjoy getting to know your little son now 

starrynight - welcome to the thread. So sorry that your tx has not got to plan, what a bummer. Have you got a review appt with the clinic? AMH test is a check of your body's own hormone production, it gives the clinic an indication how well you'll respond to the drugs & usually determines your drug dose. A 'normal' AMH is between 5-15. Hopefully next TX they'll start you off on a lower dose from the beginning & monitor you closely. Good luck for next TX  

Lorna - glad your AF showed up, hope she's behaving herself  Did you ring clinic this morn? whats the plan of action mrs?  Is it tomorrow you've got acupuncture?

sarah - wow you're a busy bee, hope little Chloe is doing well & good luck with the house move 

lisa - do anything nice at the weekend?  Not long til your hols hunni

whippet - hope your little DD gets over the cold soon bless her 

lou - thanks alot hunni, how are you doing? 

sasha - good luck with phoning clinic, feels like you've been waiting forever but you've been more than patient, def give them a call. How was work over the weeekend> Has your AF shown up yet? Good luck with charting etc this month, every little helps eh 

Gjay - hope you had a good time & a few drinkies the other night  Def try anything while waiting for TX....hope the fertility monitor is of use  I'm sure your work will be understanding when you explain why you're gonna need to be off 

Lorr - did you hav nice quiet weekend? I did, done absolutely nowt!  How you feeling about acupuncture tomorrow?

lots of luv to everybody

Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if anyone has attended the GCRM in Glasgow. 

I am just starting the tests this week, and have my consultation in 2 weeks time. Either side of our last holiday on our own(HOPEFULLY)

I was wondering what the waiting times we like in your experience.


They stated that there isnt a waiting list so to speak, so was a wee tad confused.  

I seem to be confused all the time these days.

Thanks so much in advance. 

Claire
xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Claire - GCRM can usually start you on TX pretty quickly depending on your circumstances. I had my 3rd ICSI with them in May, I had my initial appt in Dec but because of my endometriosis it was decided my best option would be for me to go on 4mths of a drug called Zoladex prior to TX, endo girls seem to have more success after being on this drug so I did that from Jan - April, I then done the usual ICSI process in May & I'm hapy to say I got my 1st ever BFP on 29th may 
I was a bit different because of my endo etc but I believe that once you've had all your tests, signed your consents you're pretty much ready to rock n roll straight away depending on what protocol thy put you on. GCRM are fab so I'm sure they'll explain everything at your appt & dont be afraid to ask absolutely anything, you're in good hands with them!!!!

Where you off to on your hols 

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey ladies,
How are you all??

Claire - welcome to the thread, no need to be confused, GCRM dont' have a waiting list as such, I found the waiting was only to have the consents visit, after that it is full steam ahead... Even though I had a  , I couldn't fault them. They are so professional and caring. I will be going back 20th July for review and will be starting tx again after that. Any questions, please ask.

Mrs R - glad you had a good weekend, I did as much as you which was nowt...DP is taking good care of me. Didn't realise he would be so upset but I guess he was putting on a front to keep me strong. He is taking over and I'm quite happy to let him. We are both having acupuncture tomorrow. I'm really excited even though my phobias are needles and anyone touching my feet  !!! haha 
I'm so glad you are doing well. I'm sure you will be looking forward to your 12wk scan. I also agree with you to go to marco's clinic. I would do the same if I were in your position. Review appointment 20th July and looking to start tx September. xx


Whippet - hi there, I am doing fine. Hope Margaret is feeling better soon. xx

Starrynight - welcome to the thread. I agree with the explanation Mrs R gave you on the AMH. Any questions just ask..

Lorna - glad   arrived. Have you called the clinic yet I will post after acupuncture tomorrow and let you know how I got on.

Sasha - how are you? hope you had a good weekend.

I'm at work and must go now..... hi to everyone else I haven't managed to mention.

take care
Lorr. xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Mrs R.

It is all a bit daunting eh!

You must be soooo pleased you got your BFP.  

I have went from tests at the ERI and was told everything was fine with us, so shouldnt need any further help other than the "normal" procedure.


I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and want to come of the meds before i go for IVF. I was off the meds for the 3 years while trying, but decided that i needed a bit of quality of life back for a few months.  So we are off to Lanzarote for a week, hiring a villa with a pool, so i don't have to do much apart from chill. Can't wait and hope the heat helps me come off the meds easier.  

Once you know that IVF is your only option, you just want to get going eh?  All this waiting lists and money is just rubbish.. LOL.


All the best for your pregnancy! xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Snzk,

Thanks for your reply.  

I am so sorry your first try didn't work, I really feel for you.  Hopefully this time will work for you.

The GCRM do sound amazing, wasn't sure if they were to good to be true. 


Claire xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a quickie from me, we're just back our holls today!

Mrs R - HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!  Am so pleased for you!!  Make the most of the next 7 months and sit with your feet up!

Lil, congrats on babvy Kieron!  You must be so thrilled!!  Sounds like you had the same kind of birth as me - all I can say is thank goodness for epidurals when the forceps come out!!

Hi to everyone else!

Weenster x

PS, Adam got his first tooth while we were away on holls, it really makes you realise how quickly they grow up .........


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Claire I have to agree with Lorraine, Mrs R to name but a few that GCRM are fab and their stats are really that good it was second time lucky for us. Dont be afraid to ask anything  

whippet x


----------



## GJay (Jun 6, 2009)

everyone

Hope you are all well and had a nice weekend 


Sasha - How are you?  Thanks v much for the advice on unpaid leave.  I'll give my HR a phone to check the situation.  Would never have thought to ask.   Know how you feel about the waiting lists.  The goal posts seem to be ever changing.   Don't think it would do any harm to phone and check, may put your mind at ease.  I'll also give them a phone and hopefully between us we can find out whats happening   I'll let you know how I get on.  You never know we may get a nice surprise    

Mrs R - Thanks I had a great weekend, just what the doctor ordered, although I did suffer slightly the next day   Must be out of practice, all this trying to be healthy   Glad to hear you're keeping well and hopefully the sickness will pass.  Before you know it you'll be at your 12wk scan   How exciting.

Starynight - Hi, sorry to hear about your tx, unfortunately I can't give any advise as I've still to start mine .  Good luck for your next tx in Sept    

Claire - Hello I hope everything goes well at the GCRM   I'm new to this as well and it's all very confusing    but I'm sure others who have been through tx will keep you right.

Everyone else hope everything is good with you all.  


GJay  xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Gjay just a quick note to say that my 5 days that i'm entitled to is infact paid leave  , apparently my HR dept just changed the rules last year for staff having fertility tx.....it's the only good thing about my work though   

xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire. Hi, i think i am around the same stage as you. I have my ovarian assessment in 2 weeks time and then around a week  or so later is my consultation. Im quite scared and nervous at the moment. Lots of questions going through my head but this is my first time on the ivf section so once i get used to it i proberly will be asking lots lol. We went in the other day to make our appointments in person and there was someone there to answer our initial questions etc. My gp has done some bloodwork for me so i think i only have to pay the ovarian assessment, ahm test semen analysis consultation and the ivf

dq xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, what a busy thread today.
Mrs R: Sounds like your wee bean is doing exactly as it's meant to, not long now til your next   3 months will be here before you know it.  Do I remember you saying your due date is 2/2/10?  Good date that my dear dads birthday.  Phoned clinic today and got appointment for tomorrow at 9.15 (not looking forward to that drive nightmare) for baseline and injections start tomorrow DH better get his suit of armour looked out  

Gjay: sounds like you had a great night!! I did that after last tx and was well worth it next day!!! but took it easy this weekend only a few did I partake in.

Sasha: that' interesting about paid leave, is that law or just your company?  I got a call from OT today questioning about medical questionaire I completed for new job, now going to company  doc for approval but they don't see any probs!  hope not cos if tx doesn't work it would make any difference still want term time - 12 weeks holidays a year bliss! 

Claire - Have to agree with ladies who have used GCRM they are great. I'm on my 3rd and last try but nothing is too much trouble.  Never had to wait for anything and anytime I've needed something I've just phoned and they get right back and everything is dealt with.  Trust me they will  answer anything without making you feel silly - Been there done it after 2nd treatment  .

Weenster: Glad you enjoyed your hols with your wee family  , 1st tooth what a clever boy, hope it wasn't too painful.

Hi to everyone else,
xxxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

forgot to say snzk: good luck with acupunture, look forward to swapping stories tommorrow.
xxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

HI Dancing Queen.  

Thats great!  I have had the internal scan done at the ERI but they wanted to do it again. A wee tad annoyed as it is going to be the same outcome. LOL.

We go to the assessment on the 9th July then the consultation on the 23rd.  

I keep hearing so many good things about the GCRM that i am thinking, it must be to go to be true.  

My husband has his own business and works very long hours. 12 hour days for a month with no day off, including the weekends.  As i work from home, life can be VERY VERY long and boring.  

I am finding that i am spending all my time worrying and researching things. It never stops eh.


lornam41 -  Thanks for your reply. I just want to get started, as i am sure we are all in the same boat tho.  
Hopefully it will be third time lucky for you honey. xx


Claire xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire good luck with the ovarian test, let me know everything that happens at the appointment so im prepared, mines july 16th then consultation is the end of july. Im exited but so nervous. I hate hospitals,doctors any medical procedure, i had my gp bloods yeserday and even that was an ordeal for me but then its another procedure closer to getting pregnant. My hubby works long hours as well so i think this will be ideal for us as they have late appointments and saturdays. What month are you aiming to start? I was aiming for September but i am needing to loose weight so worrying if i started in Oct then it might be quite tight for Christmas, mostly worried about when they are open around xmas (just incase lol) and im also worried incase we get a negative result near xmas incase it spoils it but then im not want to wait untill next Jan to start


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

We are looking to start in September too. As i am on meds for my arthritis and i want to be fully of them before we start. 

The internal scan wasn't as bad as i thought when i had it done at the ERI.  It is a thin probe inserted and the just check your ovaries.  I am not very good with things like that, as i had a very smear test a few years ago. Ever since i have dreaded all that.  But it was a piece of cake.  Don't worry about it.  I'll let you know how we get on at the GCRM tho.

I know what you mean about Christmas, but we have said we are having a few small presents at Christmas and thats it. Hopefully saving for a baby or another go.

I know we all probably feel the same, but i don't know how to approach the IVF cycle.  Should we positive, realistic... or what? 

I am thinking about having a counciling session, as i am totally confused about how i should be feeling

xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Claire you sound just like me. It all seems new and overwhelming and im just really unsure how i feel. Im positive that im young, this clinic has good rates of sucess, im having acupuncture as well and thats supossed to be good as well for getting pregnant, if it fails then i can try again as we are hopefully going to try 3 times but really hoping i dont need them. Negative as its such a lot of money with no guarentees, it all seems very clinical and out our hands, im worried about my reaction to the meds as ive had very bad reactions with my injections and iui, i had 5 serious OHSS and 3 and half stone weight gain and its also very emotional. Ivf seems end of the road for us we have tried everything else in the past 6 yrs but i feel it has to come to an end either through pregnancy or we can move on and i could maybe get a career or adoption. DH is very exited and thinks this is going to work but if it fails then i feel like i have let him down and wasted all that money. I have also had a loss but im trying to think positive.  The more i think about it the more exited im getting, im feeling a lot more positive that i have got the ball rolling and got the appointments booked etc and im going to just try and keep positive thoughts and snap myself out of the negatives but easier said than done when your obsessed lol


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I tried acupuncture for my arthritis and it didnt do much help, but i asked to help out with fertility.  It def made a difference to my cycle, wasnt as heavy and wasnt as sore.  So i will be starting acupuncture when we are around the ivf stage.  How are you finding it?

I feel the same, it is a great feeling getting the ball rolling.  I want to be relaxed and positive, but am struggling already.

I am only 3 days off my arthritis meds and feel crap already... needs must tho. 

I am going to try relaxation techniques and maybe go swimming every week.  Exercise always helps with the mood 100%.  Hardly slept last night for thinking.  

Going on holiday in 13 days... (not that i am counting..LOL) so hopefully that will help chill me out.  Spending some time with hubby and my wee (ok 23 year old) brother is coming along too. So can't wait.

xxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Acupuncture makes me feel more positive etc so that should help when im actually going through treatment. It has helped a lot with my migraines and when i first started i was in a bad way after so many failed cycles and ohss, i was having lots of abdominal pains etc and its cleared all that up. As long as im healthy eating and exercise then the acupuncture seems to work well, if i go off my diet then my periods go awol lol

I really need relaxation tips and will hopefully find some on this site. Im sure there is some IVF cds as i have seen people talking about them on this site but it was a few years ago. I want to be in good shape for this IVF both emotionally and pysically so im going to need to read up on relaxation and do it.

A holiday seems the perfect way to start this!! We were trying to go away in September but not now as we are paying the IVF. We were planning the IVF for next year but just thought why wait, just go for it. We will get a few days up North or something though and i have had lots of long weekend breaks already this year lol

Hope u get a better night sleep tonight, im the same and any time i go into the bedroom i imagine where i will put the crib or moses basket, something white and frilly lol

xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey ladies,
Hope you are all okay. 

Lorna - well, I did it....overcame my fear and managed 1hr acupuncture session. It was really good. Found it so relaxing and Pascal was fab. He asked lots of questions regarding my cycle and cancer treatment and failed ICSI, said I should go weekly to start, then reduce the visits for a bit and restart again when treatment starts. DP had acupuncture & the glass bowl suction cups, it was recommended that he went monthly and to increase visits the month before ICSI starts. He also was advised to take chinese medicine (type of herbal tablet) so takes them twice a day. I'm booked to go back next tuesday at 6pm. (can't wait)...

Hope you get on well tonight.

Lorrxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

Hello newbies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Well i finally got the paperwork through for icsi no3, start in August, this time with the d/r injections, has anyoen had these before?


How is everyone today?

Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

IVF CD's sound great.  Ill have a look out for them.  I have downloaded a podcast from itunes, called the Meditation Podcast. So going to listen to that tonight.

I am not sure about you, but my husband's business is soooo busy just now.  And is never in before 11pm and leaves at 9am. So i want to stay up to see him for a bit, i think that is why i am not sleeping either.  The joys eh.


Thats great that acupuncture is helping you.  As Tesco say "every little helps"


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lorr:  glad you enjoyed acupunture, I agree Pascal was lovely. Asked me loads of questions some I thought mmm why?  but then when it was all put together it made sense.  I also had the suction cups - very strange sensation but if it helps with relaxation. He seemed a little unsure that I wasn't relaxed enough especially when the needle went into the wrists,  they just throbbed, says i'm very tired and low.  Also got herbal meds for kidneys and spleen and going back next tuesday at 5pm.

Hi Lisa25: will you be back from holiday before you start taking the injections?? haven't had any d/r injections as we are IVF.

Had baseline scan and bloods this morning and started injections too,  feel like a pin cushion between tx acupunture   just   it's all worth it.  Next scan next Monday as I responded really quickly last time so EC maybe towards end of next week    

Hi to everyone else, hope your all good and keeping well.

xxx


----------



## GJay (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies    

Lorna - Hope your appointment went well today.   Always good to let your hair down now and then while we can.    Hopefully in the near future we won't be able to  

Sasha - What an idiot I am   I meant to say paid leave in my message, think I was still recovering from the weekend.   Phoned the GRI today and they were really helpful   Apparently the administrator is on holiday until 9th of July.  When she returns they will have their monthly meeting to pull names from the waiting list.  At this stage a pack will be posted with an appointment for August   I asked re the length of the list and was told that although I was refered at the beginning of June, names aren't added until the next month (July)    and since our names should be pulled from the list in July, the wait time is currently 12 months    Slightly different from the info I was given last time.  They couldn't confirm 100% that my appointment would be August but did say that they were pretty sure my name would be pulled in July.  (I guess they can't confirm anything until after their meeting).

Hopefully you will be in the same    I'm guessing if you were refered around the same time you should get your appointment soon   Hope this keeps you   I'm finally feeling as if we're getting somewhere.  Let me know how you get on. 

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the lovely weather  

Take care

GJay  xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girls 

Gjay.... thanks for the update  Hope this waiting list doesnt go that way coz that means i'll not get seen till sept. We were referred last aug (approx 2mths later than we should have coz we had the pregnancy)  I think i'll call them tomorrow and see what they say   probably get told a different story.   oh and btw the administrator was on holiday last time I called, seems the place shuts down when she's away  

I'm also going to query whether the 18wk rule applies to fertility treatment, coz I think it's a bit coincidental that the time frame from my inital consultation to the 18th of aug (which is 12mths from our referral date ) is 18wks  fingers crossed it applies coz at least I'll know they have to see me before that date. We are so desperate to start, it's driving me   Af arrived tonight, as always on time  it's the pits every month being on knicker watch   ah the joys  

Lisa....Great news about ur tx, bet you cant wait to get started 

Lorriane...glad the accu went well and can't believe you wrote you can't wait to go back   guess your fear is well and truely gone  

Lorna....hasn't things moved quickly for you   glad you enjoyed accu again, sending you  

Mrs R.... how's you? excited about thurs ? things are moving nicely for you too hunni, hope the sickness feeling fades for you hunni, a few girls in my work had a rich tea biscuit which seemed to help   AF arrived tonight  truely gutted, were at it like bunny's last month too   
kinda feel like I want a break from it all just now, perhaps its the time of the month but feel it's taking over my life  

hi to the newbies and all the other lovely SG's

sasha
xx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

oh lorna meant to say I dont think it's law that companies offer paid leave for fertility tx but quite a few apparently do it...I googled it    was a pleasant surprise that mine was one of them....some companies give upto 19days a year   so it's defo worth asking your HR dept reagrding this


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you girlies!!

Lorna, i normally d/r with the nasal spray but they are using the injections this time , its o nly one injection a day, i hate the taste of the spray 

Sasha,   im waiting on af was meant to be here yesterday, think she will arrive today got tummy pains

Ill be back form my holiday before starting the injections, as i start d/r on day 21 of august cycle more it will be end of august start of september that i start the injections

Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a quick check in with you all before I head to work 

Its DH's birthday today.....so wish we'd both taken the day off & gone a wee drive somewhere, no point in dreaming though!!!!  At least I get out of making dinner tonight 
I'm sleeping really badly just now, was wakened 4times during the night, hope my acupuncture session on thurs can help with the sleeping.
I've been eating breakfast really early instead of waiting an hour or so once I'm up & that seems to have helped with the nausea, well that & the handfuls of ginger snaps  

lisa - I've down regged with injections everytime but not with daily ones, mine have always been prostap which is just 1 jab per month. Hey if its something new its worth trying luv!  Glad the ball is rolling soon for you & you'll be all chilled & realxed after your hols, good luck this time 

sasha - did you ring them today & get any answers?  Thats a pity AF showed, in all our years ttc I was always gutted when she reared her ugly head, you'd have thought I'd have been well used to her showing up without fail but a wee part of you always holds out hope eh. I have to say in the months leading to TX I stressed less about ttc naturally, think I resined myself to the fact we'd be having TX & we just enjoyed ourselves rather than me obsessing  Hope you're appt is going to be soon  I've got ginger nuts & rich tea biscuits on standby hunni 

GJay - hope you hear soon that your appt will be aug.....hey you & sasha may end up cycle buddies

lorna - glad your acupuncture went well, hope it helps with your energy levels etc. I have to say last week I was feeling pretty drained & really tired and I noticed a few of the needles throbbed as well so maybe theres something in it if you're not relaxed. I'm back for more on Thurs evening  How much are your sessions costing?  So glad you've started again  Get the PMA buzzing.....this is going to work!       My due date given just now is 2/2/10 so hopefully it's a good omen hunni 

lorr - glad you & DH had an enjoyable experience at the acupuncture!!! You'll find it even more relaxing as the time goes on 

claire - Lanzarote.....ya lucky git  Thats one of my fave holiday destinations, I've been tons of times & to diff resorts, ooooh how exciting, especially your own villa etc   Which part of the island you off to? Hope you have fun!!

dancingqueen - your TX will work  Get the positivity in early, I really believe thinking positive makes a huge difference 

weenster - were you somewhere nice on hols? Hope you all had a great time. Wow Adam is a clever little thing getting a tooth already, big hugs to you both  

junnie - hows you & Joshua? 

Bev - you back to reality now? Bet South Africa is a distant memory. Any other holiday plans? Hows Cody?  

Lil - hey hunni, hows you & your little son?? Are you managing to get into some kind of routine?? Cant wiat to see a pic of little Kieran 

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Aaww sorry to hear that you are no sleeping Mrs R.  I tried doing a meditation last night and i slept like a baby.

We are going to Playa Blanca, i have never been to Lanzarote before, but have heard it is good for Arthritis. I wanted our own villa as i don't want any hassle from anyone else. Plus sometimes i am not able to do certain things, and it means that i can stay by the pool without feeling like a tube lying on my own. lol. Hopefully it will be just the break we need before starting this daunting process. 

Although we booked if before we knew about IVF and i am slightly regretting it. Don't have the money. lol



Much Love 

Claire


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just a quickie for know - got injection to do at half past    
feel bit like a pin cushion just now!
Lorr was you hubby left with marks on his back after suction cups?? mines are still there -just glad I wasn't wearing a strappy top today that would take some explaining.

Might have a look on company intranet - I work for Local Authority so doubt it will have paid leave!  although occupational health rang today and said doctor had passed my medical for but would attached a letter saying I may need some Gynea procedures in future and it's up to me what I tell my new school!!  great more questions  

anyway best go jib jab calling - will catch up properly later

xxxx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey ladies,
what a heat today. i am fighting with the dogs to see who can get closest to the fan...lol

Lorna  - yes DP still has the marks...they say it can take up to 2wks for them to disappear. I'm glad you enjoyed the session, i really did and was surprised about how relaxing it was. Will be passing at the clinic next week, my appointment is at 6pm...

Regarding the time off/paid leave for fertility treatment, I can verify that there is no legislation and it is solely the employers discretion what they offer their employees. At the moment, having IVF/ICSI is classed the same as if you were going for a boob job...because it is our choice to do IVF/ICSI  !!!... I wrote to the scottish parliament regarding this because I don't see that is at all right. Needless to say they haven't rushed with a reply !!! So, if your HR do give you authorised paid days then that is really good. I self certificated for the 1st week and then took my annual leave during my tx but have no idea what I will do for 2nd tx when/if that starts.

take care all.
xxx Lorr.


----------



## GJay (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Everyone  

Isn't it hot!!!!!  Lorr like you I'm fighting the cats for a space in front of the fan. 

Mrs R - Sorry to hear you're not sleeping too well    Hopefully your accupuncture tomorrow helps you get some zzz's.  It would be great if Sasha and myself were   buddies    Hope you had a nice day with DH.

Sasha - Hope that you do get a different story   and your appointment is for August also.  It would be great if we both get appointments around the same time   Fingers crossed that the 18wk rule applies.  Rubbish when AF   visits, although at least you're regular   may make things easier for your tx.  Let me know how you get on.  Fingers crossed it's good news  

I'm also looking for a bit of advice.  Can anyone recommend a good place for accupuncture in the Glasgow area?  After hearing all the good reports I'm considering giving it a go.  Anything that will help  

Hope everyone is well.  

GJay xxx


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

Good luck Mrs R for the midwife appt today  

Will do a proper post when I have more time


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mrs R - Hope you and DH had a lovely night for his birthday.  Hope midwife went well today  

Lorr - Don't think I'll have suction cups again not a good look - would be ok in winter but this is the first summer we've had in years.

Claire_edin: holiday sounds good, just wot the doc ordered nice and chilled out by a pool ahhhh , wish it was me.  DH and stepson last nite discussing 'what about manchester for holidays'  celtic are playing oh joy,    luckily I have family there.

Loving this weather - if I didn't have to work in it.  never mind this time next year I'll be off - either cos term time contract or mat leave    know which I would rather  

Anyway hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying this lovely weather.

xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just back from my Holidays, yes Mrs R Ive just got back from my second holiday for the year     

Have not had a chance to read  but will do so and catch up, I did manage to catch Lil's news, congrats and have PM'D you.

Love
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

I'm still here lurking in the background and reading your posts.

Mrs R - how you get on at the midwifes?

LIL - I thought I had posted a reply congratulating you - but have looked back and cant find it - CONGRATULATIONS.

Hi everyone else.  At work just now.  Taking my nephew and god daughter away to a caravan this weekend - typical though - been glorious sunshine whilst I've been working and think its to rain this weekend!!  Then I;m off to wales for a week on the 17th.

I'm back up to Dundee on 4th August to collect my drugs to start FET No 3 in september.  Time just flying in.  

Hope your all well - Love axxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

All very quiet on here today.
Just been out for a lovely tapas meal with m other half, enjoyed it even though I was on cola!!

Hope everyone is good and having a lovely weekend, isn't thiis weather great.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Lorna- we've also been out for tapas tonight with friends..always think we've not ordered enough until they have to bring some side tables to pit all the food on.......


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Beachgirl:  I'm with you on that one, we had the set menu for 2 and added on a couple of extras that we fancied, and oh dear there was so much food, but it was yummy


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just checking in
xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey ladies,
hope you all havinga good weekend. I haven't done much today, bit of weeding and just walking the dogs. Still a bit hot for them.
Been feeling really low this weekend, must be the hormones !!!

Mrs R  - how's u get on at midwife?

Lornam41 -good luck for scan tomorrow.

sashabasha - how are you?? this heat is too much for the dogs.....

take care all.
Lorr.xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hello folks 

Not had a chance to get on since last week, sorry  How is everyone??
Glad the mugginess has eased off a bit as it was so hot & humid last week!! Never happy are we 

Go on fine last week at the midwife, not really much she could do. Had a chat with her about what the whole preg would involve in terms of seeing her, got some info handouts & she wrote me a referral letter to the southern general, I've asked to go under Marco Gaudoins care there as it makes sense given my endo history with him doing previous ops & then TX at GCRM. I'm now waiting on a letter back from the southern to confirm when my scan will be & when appt is etc. Midwife says the Southern tend to scan you between 12-16wks so it seems like ages away, hopefully it'll be nearer the 12wk mark 

Had a good weekend, was out on sat looking at new cars, mine is due for renewal early in new year so having a wee nosey at some makes and models, no further forward.
Yesterday I was in Glasgow with DH, he was spending all his b'day money. I had a wee look at some maternity jeans....I'm really struggling to fit into my usual jeans  I think I look obviously pregnant, its not due to the size of the baby as its still way too small so I'm putting it down to the bloatedness from tx, my enlarged ovaries and maybe some things stretching in preparation. I'll be doing well to last in my jeans til this weekend  

lorr - hope you're doing ok luv, think we're all entitled to a few low days 

lorna - is it this morning you had a progress scan good luck!!  Hmmm yummy tapas.....delish!!! We went to tgi fridays yest.....luv it in there.....nachos & fajitas  Glad to see your DH has some taste in football.....the good old 'tic!! I'm a season ticket holder at Parkhead, I do luv my footie 

Aiky - how did you get on at the caravan this weekend? Bet you still had a great time, weather wasnt too bad at all so hope it was ok with you as well. Is it just you & DH off to Wales? My friend is welsh but I've never been, I just luv her accent!!! Have a brill time hunni  Not be long til you start again so make the most of the wee breaks away....plenty of rest n relaxation 

bev -   2nd holiday of the year.....how dare you, how very dare you     where were you? 
somewhere hot n sunny?  I'm just jealous!!!  luv to Cody 

GJay - have you found anywhere for acupuncture yet? I've been to 2 places in Glasgow & would totally recommend Ruth at the Glasgow Complimentary Medicine Centre, they're based up in Park Circus. I went to Ruth from before TX started, all way through TX & 2ww and I'm still going once a week just now. In fact I'm there again tomorrow, I can give you her tel no if you want?

Claire - Playa Blanca is lovely, you'll have a great time  Be sure to go down to the new Rubicon Marina, theres some great restaurants down there, alot of them are bult over the water so you can see the little fish below & if you're there in the day some of the restaurants & cafes will give you bread to feed the fish! I loved playa blanca, its quieter & a bit more upmarket than Puerto del Carmen but the local bus will take you to Puerto Del Carmen in about 40mins. I also have a soft spot for Carmen as we've had so many great holidays there. Go & have a great holiday there, a bit or rest and relaxation will do you the world of good before TX and having you own pool & facilities will be just perfect!!!

sasha - hows you hunni? hope AF has eased off 

luv to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_Hi Guys........................ 

Sorry i havn't been around for a while but cash flow problems forced us to take a break from TTC for a while, so a huge hello to old my old friends and hello to all the news one i hope to make.

Well im sorry if this sounds sooooooo selfish but i really need you guys more than ever, as most of you know after 9 yrs of TTC and strings of failed treatments we where beginning to loose hope but 2 weeks ago i had the most unbelievable pelvic pain and went to my GP who had no idea what was causing it so made me an appointment with the GYN clinic for next month. The pain settled after a few days and went away but then on Friday and Saturday i had the most unbelievable shoulder tip pain so i googled it and ectopic pregnancy kept coming up so i checked my calender and OMG the witch was 4 days late, so i hunted through my cupboard to check if i had any tests left over from my last IVF cycle and i had one left a normal clearblue one, it was after 1pm so i had already been to the loo a million times so wasn't expecting anything but i did the test and it was a strong positive!!. I couldn't believe it so i ran to my local asda and bought a pack of 2 digital ones and again right away it said PREGNANT 2-3 weeks since conception. So i phoned NHS24 and told them about my pain and that my tubes are blocked so they sent me to A&E. In A&E they said at 5wks a scan is useless to detect an ectopic so all they could do was blood tests, so they confirmed my Pos+ results and took bloods. So they said i have to phone for the results of my HCG test at 4pm today and go back tomorrow for more because in a normal pregnancy they said the levels should double every 48hrs but they won't double if the pregnancy is ectopic, so i am terrified now to find out!!

In one day i have went from beliving i cannot conceive naturally and spending over £3000 in tx's to finding out i am 5wks pregnant (natural pg) but it may be ectopic.... 

I cannot help but feel negative but when i did my 1st digital test yesterday it said 2-3 wks from conception but i just did another one today and it now says 3+ wks from conception so i'm hoping the increase in HCG is a good thing.

MrsR i am soooooooooooooo please for you, your message was the 1st one i saw when i logged on today and was so happy for you, well done!!.

Hi to Everyone else i hope to catch up with you all soon

Tracyxx_


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey tracyxx

welcome....and OMG what a situation to be in. I'm sure you are going out of your mind at the moment. You have taken all the correct steps so far and it is good your condition is being monitored closely. I can only imagine how you must be feeling. Such a marvellous thing to find out you are pregnant after so many years of ttc and now the added worry of it possibly being ectopic. I'm so sorry to hear this and send you lots of      . Hoping you get on okay tomorrow.

xxx Lorr.


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Tracy   

Wow I could not beleive what I was reading, Im       hard that your bloods have doubled, you so deserve this BFP and natural aswell, how brilliant.  I know its hard to keep positive but you must, theres every chance that this wee one is strong and I really hope all goes well.

Please do let us know how you get on  

Lv
Bev


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracy   hope that your bloods have increased and that you're ok x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

The hospital said they where planning to do my HCG Bloods every 2 days to keep an eye on me until they reached 2000 because they said after 2000 they can scan as nothing shows up on a scan until your HCG levels reach 2000, but they just called and said that after my first bloods yesterday my bloods are already 3897 so they are scanning me tomorrow at 11am as an emergency so i don't know now if having such high levels is good or bad!!.

OMG i am really scared now, by tomorrow lunchtime i will know either way.......... 

Ps: Bev cody is beautiful, you must be such a proud mum....x

Tracyxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Tracy,

Brilliant news on those bloods, wow Oh I hope so much all is okay.  Will be thinking of you and please let us know, gives "on tender hooks a new meaning"   
Thanks Tracy Im a very proud Mommy, Cody is such a happy little girl and fills my heart with love every day.

           

Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

wow Tracy....its so lovely to hear from you again 
What exciting news you have as well......a natural BFP.....well done you!!!!
I know how worried & anxious you must be with the shoulder pain but hunni its a great sign that your HCG is so high, those hormones are raging hunni!!
I'm sure all will be well when you get your scan tomorrow, which hosp you going to hunni for your scan?? I'll keep everything crossed for you & throw in a few extra prayers for good measure!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Tracy just want to echo how lovely it is to hear from you and wow on those numbers for that natural BFP. Try to stay positive I will be   its all good news tomorrow you so deserve it   

whippet x


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Tracey, Great news on your natural pg, so hope that your scan goes well tomorrow           Really hope that it's good news, the hcg levels are a good sign so far.xxx

Mrs R: sounds like everything is heading in the right direction for you guys. As for good taste in football teams , mmm, everything revolves around football in our house!!  . I don't share their taste in teams - yellow and red are more my colours    . luv fajitas also might make them on wednesday for the stepkids they always clear their plates for them.
Got on well with scan today, about 14 follies on right side, and 4 or 5 on left, some good sizes but nurse felt another couple of days injections, then another nurse phoned with bloods and they are at 7000, so have to go back tomorrow to collect HCG injection cos they forgot to give it to me today  .  EC is booked for 7.30 on thursday with prob ET on saturday.  little confused cos we were discussing 4 day transfer earlier because of weekend etc an had kind of talked myself into that would be better, now it prob won't even be fully 3 days - but need to focus on cells rather than days i suppose. More acupuncture tomorrow so hoping that calms me for thursday!  Not sleeping well, the night sweats are horrendous this time  .

Aiky: hope you enjoyed caravan, the weather was certainly great for it.

Lorr and sasha: bet the dogs were enjoying the weather today, driving back from Glasgow was not fun I can tell you, think the rain followed me all the way  

hope everyone else is doing great.
think I'll have an early night - well after I've checked bebo and ********  

xx


----------



## GJay (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well and had a good weekend. 

Lesley - Hi, not spoken before as I'm new to the site.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow   You sound as though the last few days have been a real roller coaster, although sounds really positve so far, hopefully it'll be really good news for you tomorrow 

Mrs R - Glad to hear you're doing well.  You're scan will be here before you know it   Thanks for the info re accupuncture.  I checked the internet and got it down to two in Glasgow, however i'd rather go with a recommendation.  If you've got the number that would be great.  

Sasha - Hope you're well and doing okay waiting for the appointment 

Lorna - Hope the night sweats are not too bad tonight. 

GJay  xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi again Tracey - your levels do seem really good.  Will be thinking of you today.  Let us know as soon as your can.

Mrs R - how you feeling hun?  Weeks are getting in.  Caravan was fab - weather was great so cant complain.

Sorry not time to do all personals but hi to the newbies.

Think I am going to start next FET in August now instead of September.  Think my head and body is ready for the next one now.

Starting accupunture again next week so giving it everything I have this time.

Any advice to help me stop having recurring miscarriages would be a great help.

I've got a couple of the kids from school where I work away to a golf range now, so that should be fun.

Take care.  Love Axxxx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Guys!!

Was wondering if i could pick your brains?

I had a Hysterosalpingogram a few weeks ago, and i didn't think we had bd, but just remembered that we did. It was meant to be non baby fun..lol. But now i have had some bleeding for two days and it wasn't very heavy at all. It was nothing like my normal af. I am usually 26 days bang on with bleed of 5 days.


Has anyone else had this experience? They never mentioned it could alter my cycle.

I am due to have an other Ovarian Assessment at the GCRM on Thursday, so not sure what to do!
Thanks in advance.

Claire xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Claire,
Sorry, I won't be much help as I've not experienced this but please call GCRM, they are fab and will advise you, hopefully puting you at ease.

take care
Lorr. xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

checking in on you all 

Claire - what Cycle Day are you on hunni? Still go along to GCRM on thurs & tell them whats going on, I'm sure they'll keep you right. I had a couple of HSG's done over the years & had bleeding afterwards as well as horrendous cramps but dont remember them effecting my cycle. Maybe you've just had a lighter AF, you know what our bodies are like!  Let us know how you get on

Aiky - feeling quite good hunni, tiredness & tender boobs have improved this week & nausea seems to be calmer as well so all good! Still waking early for the loo  Glad you'd a nice time at the caravan, a few dys away can do you the world of good! If you're feeling ready & up for the FET then definitely strike while the Iron is hot!  I'll be rooting for you babes as you soooooo deserve it this time 

Gjay - Ruth's tel no. is 0141 332 4924 I'm off there at lunchtime 

Lorna - which team is it you like luv?? Have to say football does dictate alot of our schedule as well  Wow its all moving so quickly for you, those wee ovaries of yours are in overdrive!!! Loads of follies so I hope you get lots of good quality eggs on Thurs!!!! Good luck with your booster today & have a good jab free day tomorrow! I'll be sure to check in on Thurs to see how you've got on! Good luck for EC mrs!   Hopefully your acupuncture will help you stay calm & relaxed as well as maybe help you sleep better. Is Pascal going to see you before & after ET? I was told thats the most crucial part of the whole thing.
******** & bebo eh  Me too......total addict  I've even started twittering as well!!  xxxx

Tracy - thinking of you loads today hunni    I'll pop back later to see if there's any news from you 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

I am on day 30.  I have never been any later than 26 days on the dot.  I started bleeding on the day 26 and it did feel like af. but went away the next day.  (Which has never happened) TMI, not even the slightest bit of blood when i go to the bathroom, which i think is so weird.

Not sure if i did a test, if anything would effect the result?


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

sounds like it was def right time for AF but weird that it lasted only a day 
Our bodies do like to do weird things to us though.
Could you maybe do a HPT just to rule out the chance? 
If it were neg or you aren't doing one then let GCRM know whats going on & see what they think xxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Sorry not been on much later but our little boy seems to take up all my time (not that I'm complaining).

Tracy - wow, what a time you're having.  Got everything crossed for your scan today.  I hope everything goes well and you've got some good news to give us later on.  

Mrs R - howz you hun.  I'm so pleased you're in the same boat I was just a few months ago.  It's scary and exciting but what it's you've been hoping and praying for for so long now.  Hope all goes well and Aunty Ruth is looking after you.  

Will be back with more personals.  Hope everyone is well.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi
Just a sneaky quicky post as I'm at work just now!

can't concentrate at all today, hormones are raging I'm sure.
Argued with DH before I even left house at 7.30am!! he wants to go out for a meal on Sat night with friends and can't understand why I don't want to go!!      

Mrs R:  It's the other Glasgow team Partick thistle    .  Haven't discussed what acupuncture I'll have before and after EC, he's only in Stirling Tuesdays and Wednesdays so will wait and see what he says tonight.

Claire: sorry not experienced that so not much help to you, as the other girls say GCRM will keep you right.


----------



## Claire7 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Mrs R.  I am going to do a test today i think, just to put my mind at rest.  I am sure it will come back negative but best to be safe than sorry!

I will let the GCRM know for sure! 

xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

_*Hi Girls,

Well what a day i've had, the good news is that they could clearly see a sac on the scan and it was right in the centre of my uterus, they couldn't see the faetal pole or heartbeat but said this wasn't unusual as i am only 5wks at the most. The bad news was that i have a really large endometrial chocolate cyst on my right ovary which is bleeding hence all the pain i have been having, she just kept saying to me "You must be in so much pain" but to be honest when you have lived with endometriosis for a long time the pain becomes a normal part of life. The midwife running the clinic kept calling it the miracle baby as she said it is on my file that treatment is required as i CANNOT conceive naturally lol.

They said i can be positive that its not an ectopic pregnancy but not to be too excited until they see a heartbeat so now i am on a dreaded 2ww until my next scan on the 21st but i really can't believe it, thousands on treatments and now a natural BFP!!

Thanks girls for all your message of support ((((((((((( )))))))))) it really made a difference to me today!!

Tracyxx *  _


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Tracy,

What a day you have had and am soooooo very happy that its not an eptopic, and that your _miracle baby_ is in the right spot. So its fingers crossed and loads of           

Oh Tracy you know where to come for support, and Im sure I speak for all the girls we are always here for each other not matter what   

Please let us know how your scan goes and hopefully you are not in too much pain 

Your doggies are just to cute    
Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Tracy fab news hunni that the preg sac is in correct place, that def rules out an ectopic 
I am just so thrilled for you that you got a natural BFP after all you've been through!!
I'm now sending your little beanie all the positivity & strength for it to grow strong these next few wks so that you get to see its little heart beating on the 21st  

What a bummer about the choc cyst...oucch!  Are they planning on doing anything with it? You can always rely on sodding endo to rear her ugly head & put a spanner in the works 

thinking of you loads these next few wks.....you know where we all are hunni

Claire - hope you plucked up the courage to test,it puts your mind at ease one way or another 

lorna - men eh  they'll never fully understand no matter how hard they try bless them  Just you have a nice quite relaxing weekend after ET hunni  As for the raging hormones, join my club, I've been feeling really grumpy today  Good luck for your needles tonight, I'd mine this afternoon so I'm hoping for some good shut eye tonight 

Lil - Bet your totally luved up with little Kieran, are you gonna put on a pic? Bet he's a wee stunner!!  I think Aunty Ruth may have been referring to you today....she was saying that one of her preggie ladies recently had a little boy, were you talking about doing some sort of hypnosis thing with them? Glad all is going so well & you're living the dream hunni 

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tracy: just want to echo what the others are saying, Fab news that the sac is where it should be and     your next scan is just as positive.  You know where we are if you need us. xxx

Lorr: sorry if I held you up at acupuncture today,  think you were sitting waiting when I came out.  I was 20 mins late for my appointment and Pascal never even batted on eyelid - bless him.  I had to run through to Glasgow for my HCG injection and then got caught on Kingston Bridge    How he manage to relax me after that I have no idea but he did.  How did your session go?

Mrs R:  I certainly do intend relaxing all weekend, have dinner planned on sunday evening for mil's birthday but I'll go to that if I feel up to it, sure she'll understand.  Spoke tonight about acupuncture before and after transfer, will be a little difficult because it's a Saturday and will either need to be a home visit or a trip to Edinburgh, but have another appointment for next Tuesday anyway. Anyway now the full moon is away and the hormones have calmed down hope yours have too  

hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,

tracyxx - fantastic news...it's hard but try and relax during the 2ww and sending you lots of    for your scan on the 21st. that is such great news for you after so much heartache.

Lorna - no worries, I wasn't waiting long. I thought that must have been you when Pascal came out behind you. Hope I didn't make you feel awkward with knowing we would pass in the corridor...Glad you managed to have some kind of relaxing after a hectic day. Hope you can enjoy a jag free day too and I will be sending   for your EC & ET. Well, mine was terrible to start.....he put lots in my back then put one right in the middle of my lower back and OMG....Inearly went through the roof it was so sore !!!  He took it back out quickly.. Then because of my skin cancer, I have scars that are on important points so he was wanting to put the needles in them. The area was a bit tender but he tricked me by making me think he had done it.....so I relaxed....then he did it !!!...lol.... wasn't too sore but scarring is very red tonight. Apart from that I relaxed and could have fallen asleep. That's me until next week.... 


Hope everyone else is okay.....catch up later
Lorr .xxxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lorr: Of course didn't feel ackward, was on another planet because I was so relaxed  , glad you enjoyed it even though he had to trick you a little.  thanks for   thoughts will let you all know how the rest of week goes.
xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi girls,

OMG Tracy!!! WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO huge congrats!!!!! So glad the scan ent well , you must be on cloud 9 right now 

Hello girlies, how is everyone? Well its my only day off today, so got to get the house in order its a mess 

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I just wanted to drop in and say good morning, i'm sorry i can't do more personals yet but i have been away from the board for so long i have lost track of everyone so it will take me some time to catch up 

MrsR are you taking any pregnancy vitamins?, as you know my BFP was very unexpected so i was just talking centrum's standard daily vitamin when i found out so i stopped taking that right away so now i'm not sure what to take but i'm sure i should really get something?

Tracyxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Tracy,

I would get some folic acid, thats probably the most important vitamin at this stage.  
Am still so happy for you  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG im about to have a heart attack, the cause of the m/c i had back in 2001 was unknown but at the time my hypothyroidism was undiagnosed so i have always thought it might be the cause, as an untreated thyroid condition will cause recurrent miscarriages.

Well today i began reading up on it and it says during pregnancy my thyroid level should never go above 2-3 and anything above 5 can cause a miscarriage i just phoned my doctor for my most recent bloods and i am sitting at 8.5 so i am really panicing!!

I just phoned the midwife at the early pregnancy unit and she said i need to get it sorted asap so i called my Gp to find she is away on holiday for 3 weeks so i am seeing an emergency locum today who they said might not be able to help me if he doesn't know my history........... 

OMG i feel like pulling my hair out, i am so angry that i have finally come this far conceiving naturally and i could m/c at any minute because of a few stupid tablets 

Tracyxx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh tracy not surprised you are so angry, surely a doctors a doctor so they should be able to treat regardless.  As a non medical person (i'm presuming here) and you can find out surely a bloody doctor can too!  You stay calm I'll get angry for you  
Sending you lots of     and     for the doctor!

take care
lorna xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Tracy,

I agree with Lorna, a doctor is a doctor, lets hope this Doc gets you the needed pills.

              

Lorna good-luck with ET   

Lv
Bev


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,

tracy...i hope you got on okay with the locum doctor. ditto what Bev/Lorna say, a doctor is a doctor and I'm sure most places have our files on a computerised system so surely they can read your history... try not to stress, I know...easier said than done....we will stress for you...

Lorna - good luck for tomorrow.

not much to report .... work same as usual....took a half day today and ended up gardening at my grandparents house with DP & my mum. Not home until after 7pm so feeling it now. heading to bed soon.

take care all.
Love Lorr.xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls thanks for all the support.......... 

I went into see the locum and she was very nice, my thyroid bloods normally take a week to come back but she has rushed a set through for me and the results will be back on Friday afternoon. She said the last bloods i had taken where before i was pregnant so she doesn't want to use them as a guide as giving me too much medication could be as bad as not enough so i will be able to sort it all out when i get my new results tomorrow.

Lorna i am sending you lots of    thoughts for your EC & ET, how did things go today?

Tracyxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Tracy,

Glad to hear she was nice and that you will have bloods back tomorrow, sending you loads of       

Lv
Bev


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad to hear you got on well Tracy, hope your bloods come back ok and that you get your medication sorted  

Well we got 9 eggs this morning, 1 more than expected so maybe that will be the one ,  will find out tomorrow about ferilisation  .
Quite sore and tired this time wasn't as sore the last time so hoping no pain no gain


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hi ladies,

can't sleep as usual.....

tracy - that is good you are getting bloods done quickly, hope they come back okay and you get your meds in order.

Lorna - well done, 9 eggs....    take it easy and good luck for ET on saturday

well, i really must try and sleep, got work at 8am 

catch up later
Lorr. xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Lorna well done 9 eggs, lets hope that you get a great call this morning      

Lorr.. hope you managed to get some sleep   

Howdy to everyone else 

Lv
Bev


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks Bev and everyone else for the lovely comments and support.

Well just a wee update from me: got a call from GCRM this morning and 8 have fertislised so well chiffed with that.  Now just need the velcro to make them stick this time      to go in tomorrow morning at 9.30 for transfer - hope this is our time.

Lorr:  it's a nightmare when you can't sleep, That's all I did yesterday   

Good luck with blood tests today Tracy.  

Hope everyone else is doing well

Lorna
xx


----------



## snzk (Mar 27, 2009)

hey lorna
That is fab news..... sending you lots of   . goodluck for tomorrow.
Lorr. xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Quick question

Does anyone know if you can have the Ovarian Assessment during your period? Typically mine has shown up yeserday and my assessment is next Thurs and my period is usually 7 days, just my luck lol. Also i have got to about CD80 with no period but with PMT since CD30 ish, ive been so exited about getting the ball rolling im not really wanting to postpone incase its another few weeks. Should i cancel? Could i maybe get the AMH test and semen analysis and they could slot me in few days later for the scan? Or better getting it all at once? Is the assessment just like usually what happens when they check your ovaries for cysts/follicles or should i expect more unpleasentries lol

They also said they dont really need my previous notes from my other fertilty clinic as this AMH and ovarian test tells them everything but i have had a lot of OHSS so a bit worried, also heard its about £100 to tranfer notes so not sure whether to try and get them or not

thanks
dq xx


----------



## lornam41 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dancingqueen, Typical AF shows up at the worst posible times eh! not sure about scan for ovarian assessment during period, the scan is just the same as when checking ovaries etc so no more unpleasantaries   , maybe check with clinic re assessment they will keep you right.
the AMH test will give them a clear indication re OHSS so that should be ok.

Good luck for next thursday anyway
xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Dancing queen yes you can I have been there done it so to speak. I was really worried about it but they were fab, good luck

whippet x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Lorna 8 fertilized, fandabidozi        

Tracy how did you get on today?

Howdy Gal's

Lv
Bev


----------



## sashabasha (Apr 18, 2008)

hiya girlies...

sorry it's been a while  

Lorna.....congrats on those 8   fertilised little embies   , hope ET goes well tomorrow hunni   sending you lots of     thoughts for the next 2ww hunni...IT IS YOUR TIME  will be thinking about you in the morn  xx

SNZK.... glad the weather's got cooler...poor mishka was panting soooooo much. How's the accu going ??

Mrs R... how's u hunni? glad your appt with the midwife went well, how's the ginger nut munching going...keeping the sickness at bay

Tracy....well done on your BFP, hope your results showed more good news for you  

Claire....have you tested hun?? 

Bev...how's u n little cody...more teeth falling out     

Gjay.... not looking like we will be   buddies   ....i havent heard from the hospital at all...not even for the blood tests.. never called them last wk, decided to leave it till the end of the month and call. Hope you've been picked out the hat for next month    


Rest of you...hiya and hope your well

Not much been happening with me. My dad isnt the best at the mo, sooo worried about him. My mum is a mess because of it all  Doc was back out today, been out on a weekly basis since he got out of hospital...more and more steriods but it doesnt seem to get rid of this chest infection  
I'm making an appt with a reiki master for next wkend ... see if he can help both my mum (depression ..since my grandpa died and my dad not being well is adding to it ) and myself with fertility. fingers crossed it helps us both....

Won't be on as frequent (posting wise) for now but will be looking in on you all every other day.

love sasha 
xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way............................. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=199824.new#new


----------

